# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2017



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2017 às 13:28)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Abr 2017 às 21:13)

Dia soalheiro, bom para passear mas sempre com o vento a acompanhar 

Máxima: *19,8ºC*
Mínima: *11,4ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (1 Abr 2017 às 23:11)

Boa noite. 
Mais um dia ameno com mínima de 10.2°c e máxima de 20.3°c. O vento atingiu os 21Km/h
Agora sigo com 13.3°c e 73%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2017 às 13:16)

Boas

Mínima de 10,7ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco e 19,1ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Abr 2017 às 14:13)

Por aqui este 2º dia de Abril, segue ameno e com céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2017 às 14:31)

Estão 20,8ºC com vento quase nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Abr 2017 às 21:09)

Boas!
O dia foi bastante agradável. O vento soprou, em geral, fraco tendo aumentado de intensidade ao final do dia.
Decidi explorar um bocado a zona da Barragem do Rio da Mula, em Alcabideche, e acabei por descobrir um spot brutal!
Na barragem:




No tal spot, com vista para a barragem:


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2017 às 21:17)

maxima: *22.9ºC*
minima: *4.7ºC*
actual: *13.7ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Abr 2017 às 22:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> O dia foi bastante agradável. O vento soprou, em geral, fraco tendo aumentado de intensidade ao final do dia.
> Decidi explorar um bocado a zona da Barragem do Rio da Mula, em Alcabideche, e acabei por descobrir um spot brutal!
> Na barragem:
> ...


Brutal, parece uma imagem da beira baixa


----------



## Sanxito (3 Abr 2017 às 10:48)

Bom dia. 
Ora os extremos do.fim de semana foram os seguintes. 

Sábado. 10.2°c / 20.3°c
Domingo. 10.9°c / 23.6°c

Esta noite foi bem fresca, desceu aos 8.9°c próximo do Record para Abril desde 2013. Tenho de ter em conta que a localização da estação foi alterada no mês passado, e por aqui apesar de ser na mesma localidade, parecem-me ser mais fresco, fica no limite da localidade mais perto da mata. 
Agora sigo com 14.8°c e 78%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2017 às 13:18)

Boas,

No fim de semana nos dois finais de tarde apareceu vento moderado, com rajadas fortes qb. 
Quarta, Quinta e Sexta parece que vai aquecer bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2017 às 13:21)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> O dia foi bastante agradável. O vento soprou, em geral, fraco tendo aumentado de intensidade ao final do dia.
> Decidi explorar um bocado a zona da Barragem do Rio da Mula, em Alcabideche, e acabei por descobrir um spot brutal!
> Na barragem:
> ...



Excelente vista, só subi aí uma única vez, a cota ronda os 250 mts salvo erro.


----------



## MSantos (3 Abr 2017 às 14:12)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por Leiria temos céu pouco nublado e temperatura agradável, está um belo dia!


----------



## remember (3 Abr 2017 às 16:05)

Dia bem quente, 24,1ºC neste momento com 35% de humidade, a estação do Forte marca 24,6ºC, a da Bobadela que fica a uns 7 Km daqui 25.5ºC.
Ontem já se notou uma grande diferença em relação a Sábado, menos vento e mais calor.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Abr 2017 às 16:36)

Devem estar mais de 25°C por Lisboa, está horrível para quem acordou com 10°C


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2017 às 16:54)

*19,4ºC* por aqui e vento moderado.

*22.3ºC* em Cascais e vento fraco

O efeito "interior" por cá funciona ao contrario.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2017 às 18:43)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com uns agradabilíssimos 21,3ºC, após máxima de *21,5ºC*.
Dia marcado por céu maioritariamente limpo e vento fraco.

Mínima de *9,6ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2017 às 18:46)

Por aqui 17,4 graus.
Máxima: 20,3 graus


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2017 às 20:58)

Interessante, formou se capacete na serra. Durante as tardes o vento acelera um bocado, aos poucos a  época da nortada vai se aproximando.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2017 às 21:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Excelente vista, só subi aí uma única vez, a cota ronda os 250 mts salvo erro.


Sim, é por aí.
Nunca tinha ouvido falar. Descobri este local mesmo por acaso. A ventania que estava por lá também era impressionante. A minha sorte é que o vento vinha de norte, portanto mesmo que viesse uma rajada mais forte, estaria bem seguro, coladinho à rocha.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2017 às 22:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sim, é por aí.
> Nunca tinha ouvido falar. Descobri este local mesmo por acaso. A ventania que estava por lá também era impressionante. A minha sorte é que o vento vinha de norte, portanto mesmo que viesse uma rajada mais forte, estaria bem seguro, coladinho à rocha.



Por acaso também andava pela serra, e nem esteve um dia particularmente muito ventoso, nesse pequeno cume na época de nortada deve ser agressivo.


----------



## PaulusLx (3 Abr 2017 às 22:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sim, é por aí.
> Nunca tinha ouvido falar. Descobri este local mesmo por acaso. A ventania que estava por lá também era impressionante. A minha sorte é que o vento vinha de norte, portanto mesmo que viesse uma rajada mais forte, estaria bem seguro, coladinho à rocha.


Há quem chame, 'Monte do Silêncio', creio que é aí. Acede-se pelo 'campo base' Pedra Amarela dos escuteiros. Se é o que estou a pensar


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2017 às 22:59)

PaulusLx disse:


> Há quem chame, 'Monte do Silêncio', creio que é aí. Acede-se pelo 'campo base' Pedra Amarela dos escuteiros. Se é o que estou a pensar


Sim, é mesmo aí. O acesso até é fácil. Há-que trepar algumas rochas (pelo menos não vi nenhum trilho ).


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Abr 2017 às 22:59)

Mínima: *10,9ºC*
Máxima: *25ºC
*
Isto é que foi 8 ou 80


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2017 às 23:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sim, é mesmo aí. O acesso até é fácil. Há-que trepar algumas rochas (pelo menos não vi nenhum trilho ).



Espreitei a carta militar, a altitude precisa é de 255 mts, no google earth aponta para 238 mts, a distorção habitual portanto.
Já que falamos na serra deixo uma foto também tirada ontem,  vertente norte, cota 362 mts.
Vale de Colares lá em baixo, e praia das Maças lá ao fundo.



image url


----------



## Sanxito (3 Abr 2017 às 23:24)

Boa noite. 
Dia com uma amplitude pouco habitual por estas bandas, depois de a mínima ter descido aos 8.9°c a máxima subiu aos 25.7°c pelas 16:59. 
A noite segue bem amena, 16.3°c e 62%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2017 às 10:17)

Boas

Máxima ontem de *25,8ºC*

Mínima hoje de 12,8ºC

Agora sol com vento nulo e temperatura nos 18,6ºC


----------



## MSantos (4 Abr 2017 às 12:02)

Boas!

Aqui por Leiria tivemos algum nevoeiro ao inicio da manhã que entretanto já levantou. Temperaturas na casa dos 20ºC nas estações da cidade.


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2017 às 12:23)

Já vai nos *23,0ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (4 Abr 2017 às 13:02)

Boa tarde. 
Mínima de 12.8°c e ja sigo com 22.8°c e 54%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (4 Abr 2017 às 14:24)

Boa tarde, ao que parece a nortada parece querer impor-se aos poucos. Ontem pelas 21h fui dar uma corrida até Cacilhas e as rajadas de vento já eram consideráveis. Os caixotes de lixo que o digam.

Entretanto, o calor (que saudades ) já ai está em força mas apesar de tudo não é uma brutalidade como o verão passado.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Abr 2017 às 17:32)

Boas. 
A máxima atingiu os 26.4°c
Segue agora nos 24.7°c com 52%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2017 às 17:40)

Boa tarde,

17,2 graus.
Vento moderado com rajadas.
Até ao momento, rajada máxima de 60 km/h e velocidade máxima de vento de 37 km/h.


----------



## StormRic (4 Abr 2017 às 17:57)

off-topic:


Tiagolco disse:


> No tal spot, com vista para a barragem:



Monte do Silêncio, como já foi bem referido, no Pedra Amarela Campo Base. Destacam-se três cimos de acesso difícil a muito difícil: da direita para a esquerda, a Penha do Saldanha (456m), o M2 (Tapada da Fonte Velha)(432m) e o Monte Perdido (399m) de acesso quase impossível devido à vegetação. Todos eles com uma vista espectacular para a vertente sul e o último tem a melhor vista de nascente para o vale da Mula.



jonas_87 disse:


> Já que falamos na serra deixo uma foto também tirada ontem, vertente norte, cota 362 mts.
> Vale de Colares lá em baixo, e praia das Maças lá ao fundo.



Parece-me a vista do Alto das Três Cruzes, perto dos Capuchos e de uma zona de "bouldering", será?

Entretanto, hoje foi um dia de primavera, excelente.
Máxima de *24,3ºC* e mínima de *14,8ºC*; vento fraco, humidade variou dos *34%* aos 63%.
Sol muito forte.


----------



## criz0r (4 Abr 2017 às 17:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Até ao momento, rajada máxima de 60 km/h e velocidade máxima de vento de 37 km/h.



Ora ai está a terra do vento literalmente a colocar prego a fundo


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2017 às 18:01)

criz0r disse:


> Ora ai está a terra do vento literalmente a colocar prego a fundo



Ainda está soft.hehe


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2017 às 18:06)

Por aqui a tarde segue bem quente, a estação de Torres Novas segue com 27.4ºC
As noites é que ainda estão frescas

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:ITORRESN2


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2017 às 19:48)

A máxima do dia chegou aos *26,7ºC*

Agora estão ainda 21,3ºC com vento nulo, alias o vento máximo aqui não passou os 29km/h, mais um dia de Verão neste clima de tédio


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Abr 2017 às 22:41)

Máxima: *25,7ºC*
Mínima: *13,8ºC*

O vento sabe muito bem nestes dias


----------



## Sanxito (5 Abr 2017 às 00:19)

Boa noite. 
Hora de ir deitar. 
Fico com mais uma noite amena com vento nulo, 16.5°c e 69%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2017 às 08:26)

Boas,

Hoje sim o calor (acima do 20ºC) vai chegar cá,inclusive ao cabo raso(previsão arriscada), devido a lestada.
Neste momento sigo já com *17,7ºC*, após minima de *11,4ºC.*
Vento fraco.
Isto promete ir aos *24/25ºC*, vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2017 às 08:34)

StormRic disse:


> off-topic:
> 
> Parece-me a vista do Alto das Três Cruzes, perto dos Capuchos e de uma zona de "bouldering", será?



Boas,

Do local onde tirei a foto existe uma cruz verde, basicamente é o miradouro que até tem uma placa na estrada entre os Capuchos e Pe da Serra, fica perto do capuchos sim. Quanto ao nome não faço ideia, na carta militar não parece nada.


----------



## criz0r (5 Abr 2017 às 10:53)

Bom dia, apesar do vento ligeiramente desagradável o Sol hoje já queimava quando estava à espera do autocarro. Não creio que este panorama seja para se manter mas o calor já começa a apertar.

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco por Entrecampos.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Abr 2017 às 12:22)

Bom dia. 
Por cá a mínima desceu aos 11.6°c pelas 7:04.
Agora sigo com 20.8°c e 50%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Abr 2017 às 12:43)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 11,2ºC, a temperatura actual é de 22,8ºC! Forte da Casa 21,9ºC  e Bobadela 22,2ºC!
O dia promete hoje, 39% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2017 às 14:09)

23,6 graus estáveis.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Abr 2017 às 14:47)

Temperatura a subir, 25.7°c até ao momento com 41%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2017 às 14:49)

*26,2ºC *


----------



## Sanxito (5 Abr 2017 às 16:53)

26.1°c e 32%HR, mas já atingiu os 26.8°c. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (5 Abr 2017 às 16:56)

Boas, aqui a estação mais próxima (Técnico) regista de momento 24,2ºC.

A tarde segue com céu pouco nublado por Cirrus e lestada fraca.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2017 às 18:48)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *11,4ºC* / *25,2ºC*
Máxima anual!

Neste momento o vento sopra fraco a moderado, estão *21,9ºC*
Afinal de contas a lestada não chegou ao raso, e toda  a faixa costeira a norte  do mesmo.
Talvez o vento possa rodar nas próximas horas, e surja uma subida da temperatura naquela zona.

Hoje de manhã na volta de bike deu para sentir e bem as inversões aqui na zona, sai de casa com 18ºC, às 9:00(lestada), apanhei 12ºC no vale da Atrozela, restos da inversão nocturna, mas ainda assim a diferença de 6ºC sentiu-se e bem no lombo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Abr 2017 às 23:12)

Belo dia de "Verão", máxima por Lisboa deve ter rondado os *27ºC*. Os próximos dias devem ser iguais, com uma valente anomalia de* +7ºC*, quase a imitar Março.

Anoitecer à Verão, ainda estão *20ºC*.

Algumas árvores em flor, outras com folhas jovens com um verde fresco, outras ainda nuas. As árvores da quinta de Belas começam a tapar a vista para a CREL, árvores com uma dimensão valente.







Pelas contas do IPMA, a onda de calor vai durar 10 dias (começou na segunda)


----------



## Sanxito (6 Abr 2017 às 00:56)

Boa noite. 
Por cá atingiu os 26.9°c. 
Agora sigo com 17.4°c e 62%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2017 às 03:13)

Ontem, *4ª dia 5*, aproveitando a máxima de* 26,4ºC/24,4ºC* em Parede/Carcavelos, respectivamente, ainda houve oportunidade de visitar a praia de Carcavelos e usufruir por momentos do belo sol de "verão". Parecia um fim de semana do dito verão, tal a afluência...

Registo do céu, sem sequer me dar ao trabalho de levantar da toalha, pelas *17:26 (maré vazia)*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2017 às 07:47)

Lestada moderada, deve aumentar nas próximas horas.
O Arpege mete mancha de 60km/h de rajadas aqui na zona.
14 graus na Aldeia de Juzo.
As árvores já baloicam bem com o vento.


----------



## Aspvl (6 Abr 2017 às 08:20)

Bom dia!
Manhã até agora marcada pelas rajadas.


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2017 às 11:59)

Boas!

Os dias primaveris têm se se sucedido, com Sol e temperaturas agradáveis. 

Por agora já todas as estações da zona apresentam valores de temperatura acima dos 20ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Abr 2017 às 13:01)

Boas. 
Mínima de 12.5°c pelas 7 horas. 
Agora sigo com 22.2°c e 41%HR. 
O vento hoje tá chato. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (6 Abr 2017 às 13:47)

Ora muito boa tarde, mais um dia excelente por aqui com muito Sol, calor que baste e nortada moderada.

Oxalá a Primavera fosse sempre assim.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2017 às 14:46)

O Abril aguas 0 continua no seu melhor...

Aqui a mínima foi de 11,9ºC

Agora mais do mesmo com um pouco menos de tosta, estão 23,3ºC com vento moderado


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Abr 2017 às 17:16)

Bem, ontem* 28,6ºC *na Amadora, quase a igualar a máxima do ano.

Hoje nota-se um bocado menos de calor, mais vento. Mesmo assim, onda de calor continua, *25ºC* agora.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2017 às 18:52)

Máxima hoje de *24,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2017 às 20:45)

Boas,
Extremos térmicos: *14,1ºC* / *23,2ºC*
O valor da rajada da estação de referencia parece-me curto, isto tendo em conta o que presenciei na Aldeia de Juzo e Murches, o registo foi então apenas *47 km/h.*
Por exemplo junto ao MiniPreço de Birre, registei uma rajada de *55 km/h *a 1,5 metros do solo. A dita estação de referencia está a uns bons 25/30 mts do solo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2017 às 20:51)

Por aqui hoje foi mais um dia ameno, tal como os anteriores.
Os trabalhos na agricultura seguem á máxima velocidade, com o inicio das hortas, com os cortes das ervas forrageiras, para enfardamento.
Os campos de trigo aos poucos já estão a começar a "loirar".
As árvores de fruto, como as nogueiras estão agora a começar a despontar, enquanto que outras como os marmeleiros estão bem carregados já de fruta.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2017 às 21:22)

Ontem, não sei se reparam na imagem de satelite, por volta das 12/13h, havia uma nevoa/nevoeiro ao largo da costa ocidental. A não entrada de lestada e permanência da névoa não permitiu a subida da temperatura.
Na estrada do Cabo da Roca(estava a cota 245mts, naquele miradouro sobre o vale do rio Touro) a visão era esta, uma especie de ondas no nevoeiro, alguns carros pararam para fotografar, espectacular.


image hosting
No Guincho, perspectiva da nevoa/nevoeiro.


pic host
Da Malveira da Serra até ao Guincho , a temperatura terá dado um tombo de 5ºC/6ºC, traduzindo, dos 20/21ºC n Malveira, caiu para os 15ºC no Cabo Raso.


----------



## Sanxito (7 Abr 2017 às 00:01)

Boa noite. 
Estão 18.7°c e é meia noite. Nem sei o que diga mais. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2017 às 11:19)

Bruta inversão hoje de manhã no Pisão.
Saí de casa com *16,6ºC *e *50%HR (lestada!)*cheguei ao vale do Pisão, no sector mais frio, registei *7,2ºC* e *100% HR*
Que choque térmico,fui mal preparado em termos de roupa, que grizo, logo publico as fotos dos registos.


----------



## Sanxito (7 Abr 2017 às 11:21)

Bom dia. 
Hoje registei a minima mais alta com 13.6°c, e agora sigo com 17.7°c e 59%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2017 às 13:41)

Mais um dia tórrido! estão 25,6ºC


----------



## remember (7 Abr 2017 às 14:41)

Boa tarde,

Esta semana têm sido um pouco estranha, quanto a temperaturas mínimas, há dias em que as janelas estão todas embaciadas e há outras em que não se vê nada, o que leva a crer que umas noites têm sido mais frias que outras...

Mínima de 10,2ºC, temperatura actual de 26,2ºC com 34% de humidade, já esteve momentaneamente nos 26,6ºC, Forte com 24,2ºC e Bobadela com 26,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2017 às 14:46)

* 26,5ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (7 Abr 2017 às 15:16)

Boas. 
Por aqui sigo nos 25.8°c e 39%HR

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (7 Abr 2017 às 16:31)

Ja atingiu os 28.0°c, agora sigo com 27.2°c e 44%HR. 
Desde 2013 o Record para Abril é de 29.5°c registado em 2015, sendo o valor absoluto de Lisboa de 32.2°c.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Abr 2017 às 17:24)

Termómetros de Lisboa marcam 27°C 

O que nos safa é a brisa fresca e as sombras.

Isto vai ser assim até terça, deve ser das piores ondas de calor de Abril que alguma vez vi. Isto só com uns 10 dias abaixo dos 15°C é que safa a média, mas já está mais que perdida.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2017 às 19:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bruta inversão hoje de manhã no Pisão.
> Saí de casa com *16,6ºC *e *50%HR (lestada!)*cheguei ao vale do Pisão, no sector mais frio, registei *7,2ºC* e *100% HR*
> Que choque térmico,fui mal preparado em termos de roupa, que grizo, logo publico as fotos dos registos.



Aqui estão os registos, pelas minhas contas a minima terá rondado os *5,5ºC/ 6ºC*, enquanto eu no topo do vale tive minima de *14,5ºC*!
Não me posso queixar da minha terra, oferece nortada violenta e inversão térmica bem forte. 
Contextualizando cada foto.
16,4ºC: Inicio da Estrada do Pisão em Alcabideche, junto ao viaduto onde passa A16 por cima.
8,5ºC: Na ponte do Pisão, onde costumo tirar a foto da casa com telhado branco em dias de geada.
7,6ºC dentro do vale a caminho da cancela.
7,2ºC Na cancela, o ponto mais frio do vale, e do concelho de Cascais.
@belem não surpreende não é? Frigorífico tramado. 


upload img


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2017 às 21:34)

Boa noite,

Terceiro dia de praia desta semana com máxima de "apenas" *23,7ºC* por Mira-Sintra. A mínima ficou-se pelos *14,5ºC*.

É Verão! 

Actualmente 18,0ºC e vento fraco. Já dava jeito uma lestada valente e umas noites _de ananases_.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2017 às 21:47)

A lestada sopra a 23km/h.
18,6 graus


----------



## Sanxito (7 Abr 2017 às 22:30)

Boa noite. 
Por cá não se passa nada, sigo com 19.3°c e 56%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2017 às 23:05)

19,9 graus... Lestada destas a Abril.
Noite espectacular.


----------



## AnDré (7 Abr 2017 às 23:05)

Quentinho por aqui.
O carro marcava há pouco 20ºC.

Leve brisa de este. Noite de verão! 

Quarta-feira esteve uma excelente tarde de praia na Costa da Caparica.
Pena a água ainda estar gelada. Mas nada que impedisse de dar uns mergulhos.


----------



## DaniFR (7 Abr 2017 às 23:32)

Dia bem quente, com uma máxima de *28.1ºC*. Noites ainda frescas, mínima de *6,3ºC*

Temperatura actual: *11,4ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (8 Abr 2017 às 00:14)

Boa noite. 
Por cá ainda sigo com 18.4°c é 60%HR. 
Curiosamente no mapa das 22UTC a estação mais quente é a do Cabo Raso com 20.0°c .

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (8 Abr 2017 às 15:34)

Boa tarde pessoal. 
Por cá mais uma mínima elevada com 13.8°c e agora sigo com 26.1°c com 41%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2017 às 20:07)

Máxima de hoje *27,4ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2017 às 20:10)

Hoje pouco depois da meia-noite ainda estavam 19,7ºC e lestada, só que depois lá se foi a noite quente, minima de *11,3ºC*.
A temperatura máxima de hoje foi aos *22,1ºC*, morno qb.


----------



## criz0r (9 Abr 2017 às 02:44)

Boa madrugada, dias fantásticos que temos tido apesar de na minha opinião o que está previsto para os próximos dias ser ridículo.
Estamos portanto até ver, a caminho de mais um histórico por este cantinho à beira mar plantado. Digo histórico porque tenho a certeza absoluta que nunca saí de casa em Abril de calções, chinelos e manga curta.

Enfim, tempos modernos estes . Cenário actual de céu limpo e temperatura nos 16,2ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Abr 2017 às 11:45)

Por aqui o dia segue já ameno, e já se nota bem as poeiras dispersas pelo ar.


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2017 às 16:41)

*27.1ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Abr 2017 às 16:56)

A nebulosidade alta não deixa subir muito, ainda vai nos *24,4ºC* e com uma brisa quente de Sul.

*29ºC* previstos para terça e quarta que facilmente chegam a 30ºC  Não há forma desta onda de calor acabar...


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2017 às 17:07)

Boas

Máxima ainda a ser feita estão *25,8ºC*


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2017 às 21:22)

minima: *8.1ºC*
maxima: *27.1ºC*
actual: *17.4ºC*

esta semana devo de ir estrear os 30ºC este ano
PS: vou passar esta semana toda na Fajarda (Coruche)


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Abr 2017 às 22:25)

*27ºC* deve ter sido a máxima na Amadora. 

No ano passado por esta altura ainda nem tínhamos ultrapassado os *20,5ºC *


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2017 às 22:36)

Máxima de 25,8ºC

Agora estão 18,8ºC...ainda não começou o Verão e já ando saturado de sol e calor...chove 2 dias e ta 50 sem chover a seca dura a anos e cada vez pior


----------



## MSantos (9 Abr 2017 às 23:50)

Dia de fazer inveja a muitos dias de Verão, aproveitei e fui dar uma volta até à Nazaré:


----------



## Sanxito (9 Abr 2017 às 23:53)

Boa noite. 
Por cá apesar do vento que atingiu os 29 Km/h ainda a máxima registou os 26.7°c pelas 16:57.
Agora segue nos 17.2°c e 71%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2017 às 08:23)

Boas,
De facto este evento de calor começa a ser imponente dado a sua durabilidade, e hoje e nos proximos dias vão se registar as máximas mais altas.
Ontem por exemplo, estava calor no guincho apesar do vento moderado de SO, praia estava bem composta, a t.máxima por lá foi aos 25ºC, excelente.
O IPMA mete máximas de 33ºC em alguns pontos de Santarém.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2017 às 10:11)

O dia de hoje, segue bem mais calmo do que o de ontem, que foi bem ventoso.
Sigo com 20.6ºC


----------



## Sanxito (10 Abr 2017 às 10:28)

Bom dia pessoal. 
Após mais uma mínima elevada, com 13.8°c, sigo agora com 17.6°c e 73%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (10 Abr 2017 às 11:16)

Bom dia, noite amena a suavizar um pouco do que têm sido estes últimos dias. De facto as previsões a curto prazo não fazem qualquer sentido, estamos a caminhar para um clima ao estilo da Califórnia, estes 30ºC + fazem-me crer que ou vamos " pagar " isto em Maio com chuva abundante ou disparamos para os 40ºC. Como já referi, não sou nem nunca fui queixinhas mas isto é demais.

Sigo com céu encoberto por poeira Africana e vento fraco, mais um dia de Verão a caminho..


----------



## MSantos (10 Abr 2017 às 11:50)

Bom dia!

Mais um dia que se espera com temperaturas de Verão, aqui pelo vale do Liz já estamos com temperaturas acima dos 24ºC em todas as estações do WU aqui da zona.


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2017 às 15:11)

Mais um dia tórrido neste extremamente quente e seco Abril...

Mínima de 13,2ºC

Agora estão 25,8ºC e já teve 26,3ºC que foi a máxima até ao momento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2017 às 17:42)

Mais um dia escaldante para este inicio de Primavera.
Agora para o arranque das hortas já não é fácil trabalhar ao sol directo, menos das 17 horas.

Sigo com 29ºC


----------



## Sanxito (10 Abr 2017 às 17:45)

Boa tarde.
Sigo agora com 26.5°c e 41%HR depois de a máxima ter atingido os 27.6°c pelas 16:21. A humidade desceu hoje ao valor mais baixo do mês, 25%.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2017 às 18:53)

Máxima rondou os *27ºC*

Em Pinhão às 18h ainda estavam 30,8ºC


----------



## homem do mar (10 Abr 2017 às 19:16)

boas por aqui a máxima foi de 28.2 por agora 25.4 só aqueceu a partir do meio dia quando apareceu o sol de manhã esteve nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2017 às 21:21)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *13,5ºC* / *25,7ºC*
Nova máxima anual.
T.actual: *22,0ºC

*


----------



## remember (10 Abr 2017 às 21:30)

Boas, mínima de 13,5ºC, máxima de hoje de 27,1ºC!
Temperatura actual de 23,1ºC com 40% HR, que noite amena!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2017 às 21:33)

Hoje ao final da tarde.
Marco geodésico - Cabeço de Manique - cota 197mts (Arredores de Alcabideche)



free screenshot software

Sul 


image hosting free

NE


free image host

E/SE


post image online


----------



## PaulusLx (10 Abr 2017 às 21:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje ao final da tarde.
> Marco geodésico - Cabeço de Manique - cota 197mts (Arredores de Alcabideche)
> 
> 
> ...


Creio ser aí perto o 'VOR' de Tires, a rádio-ajuda


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2017 às 21:45)

PaulusLx disse:


> Creio ser aí perto o 'VOR' de Tires, a rádio-ajuda



Sim é, passei mesmo ao lado.


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2017 às 22:22)

Máxima de *27,1ºC*

Agora ainda estão *21,4ºC* uma verdadeira noite de Verão


----------



## remember (10 Abr 2017 às 23:03)

22,5ºC com 39% de humidade


----------



## Geopower (10 Abr 2017 às 23:15)

22,3*C em Telheiras. Anda-se perfeitamente  bem de t-shirt na rua. Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## david 6 (11 Abr 2017 às 00:12)

minima: *8.5ºC*
maxima: *29.3ºC*
actual: *14.3ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (11 Abr 2017 às 00:33)

Boa noite. 
Hora de deitar com 19.2°c e 63%HR. O vento é nulo. 
Surreal...

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (11 Abr 2017 às 09:59)

Bom dia!

Mais um dia de Verão em perspectiva, céu limpo e muito Sol aqui em Leiria já com temperaturas acima dos 20ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (11 Abr 2017 às 10:09)

Bom dia. 
Hoje registei a mínima mais elevada do mês com 15.1°c pelas 7:53. 
Sigo agora com 19.6°c e 68%HR, mais 2.2°c do que ontem à mesmo hora. 
O meu registo máximo para o mês de abril desde 2013 é de 29.5°c obtido em 2015, veremos se hoje ou amanhã será batido. 
O máximo absoluto que me serve de referência é de 32.5°c em Lisboa. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2017 às 10:40)

Boas,
Mínima alta: 14,8 graus
Hoje de manhã cedo(8:10) registei 7,7 graus no ponto mais frio do concelho.
Olhando para rede Ipma dessa hora principalmente estações onde são registadas inversões,é um valor muito interessante. Estamos a falar de um vale embora muito encaixado, apresenta um desnível entre topo e a cota linha de água de apenas 50/60 mts.


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2017 às 12:27)

Mínima de Verão com 16,3ºC

Agora estão 23,0ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Sanxito (11 Abr 2017 às 12:39)

Boas. 
Sigo com 24.4°c e 47%HR. 


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Abr 2017 às 12:49)

Por aqui, mesmo ao lado, sigo com 23ºC e está a pedir uma bela tarde de praia, pois está...


----------



## remember (11 Abr 2017 às 13:07)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas.
> Sigo com 24.4°c e 47%HR.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk



Curioso dados iguais por aqui de momento!

Mínima de 12,6ºC ainda desceu bem!

Pinhão, Santa Barbara à dois dias que continua na frente como a estação mais quente do IPMA


----------



## criz0r (11 Abr 2017 às 13:43)

Boa tarde, pois é mais um dia de verão. Sigo com céu limpo, vento nulo e algum fumo espalhado pela cidade de Lisboa.


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2017 às 15:24)

Dia mais quente até agora, estão *28,7ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (11 Abr 2017 às 15:35)

miguel disse:


> Dia mais quente até agora, estão *28,7ºC*


Por cá também é o dia mais quente até ao momento, e registei precisamente o mesmo valor, 28.7°c , mas desceu quase 2 graus em 20 min. é sigo agora com 27.0°c. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (11 Abr 2017 às 15:45)

tristeza... *31ºC*...


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2017 às 15:52)

Já foi aos *29,4ºC*

Agora estão 28,8ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Abr 2017 às 15:57)

Por aqui a tarde segue abrasadora com 33.3ºC.

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=zmw:00000.1.08552


----------



## homem do mar (11 Abr 2017 às 16:04)

boas por aqui hoje o forno está ligado já chegou aos 31


----------



## homem do mar (11 Abr 2017 às 16:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui a tarde segue abrasadora com 33.3ºC.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=zmw:00000.1.08552


 
Essa estação apresenta valores estranhos está calor mas 36 graus é exagerado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Abr 2017 às 16:08)

homem do mar disse:


> Essa estação apresenta valores estranhos está calor mas 36 graus é exagerado.



Está agora mesmo com 32.6ºC, claro que se fosse 36ºC, eu já sabia que algo não deveria estar em condições.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2017 às 18:06)

homem do mar disse:


> Essa estação apresenta valores estranhos está calor mas 36 graus é exagerado.



Sim máxima de 36,9ºC, está apresentada...


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2017 às 18:53)

Máxima hoje de *29,6ºC *amanha deve ser batida* 
*


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Abr 2017 às 21:21)

Passei pela Amadora à tarde e o termómetro marcava *30ºC*, por isso deve ter facilmente ultrapassado os trinta. 

Tarde toda com uma lestada quente, depois pelas 18h-19h veio o vento fresco de SW baixar rapidamente a temperatura e agora temos nortada que na estação (de comboios) de Queluz já fazia tremer quem estava de manga curta.

A casa tem acumulado bem o calor, na cozinha estão *24ºC *

Nos choupos já vão aparecendo as folhas, tendo em conta que estas árvores são das últimas a iniciar, praticamente já está tudo com folhas, mesmo que poucas. Para mim é dos momentos mais bonitos do ano, ainda vemos encostas verdes, paisagens completamente dominadas por verde claro e por flores rosas, roxas e brancas.

Pelo andar da camioneta, lá para Maio já deve estar tudo seco...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2017 às 21:37)

Boas,
Extremos térmicos: *14,8ºC* / *25,2ºC
*
Hoje na volta matinal fui massacrado por formigas de asa, impressionante.
Localizando, na estrada que liga a Malveira ao Guincho.
_____________

*Seiça,Ourém* teve daquelas amplitudes brutais.
T.máxima: *31,2ºC*
T.minima: *3,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (11 Abr 2017 às 22:34)

máxima: *31.4ºC*
minima: *6.4ºC*
actual: *17.7ºC*

amplitude térmica de *25ºC*, infelizmente graças à máxima


----------



## Gilmet (11 Abr 2017 às 23:16)

Boa noite,

Máxima de *25,9ºC*. 

Por agora a noite segue _fria_ (em comparação com ontem ) com 15,9ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (12 Abr 2017 às 00:22)

Boa noite.
Por cá a noite também segue fresca, bem mais do que ontem. 16.3°c e 74%HR, ontem estavam 20°c a esta hora. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Abr 2017 às 08:21)

Bom dia,

Máxima de ontem de 29,2ºC depois desceu à grande, devido a uma aragem fresca que se fazia sentir...
A mínima foi de 12,3ºC, Pinhão Santa Barbara, terceiro dia consecutivo com a temperatura mais alta da rede IPMA 31,4ºC!


----------



## Sanxito (12 Abr 2017 às 09:49)

Bom dia. 
Hoje a noite foi mais fresca, a mínima desceu aos 12.8°c pelas 5:13. 
Por agora sigo com 17.2°c e 85%HR. O vento é nulo. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (12 Abr 2017 às 09:56)

Bom dia, noite um pouco mais fresca do que as anteriores já com alguma neblina em suspensão nos locais abrigados. Avizinha-se mais um dia de Verão e uma posterior descida das temperaturas nos próximos dias.
Quanto ao mau tempo que se apregoa para amanhã e 6ª.. deve ser um Furacão de certeza .  Ironias à parte a manhã segue com céu limpo e vento inexistente por Entrecampos.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2017 às 10:50)

Boas,
Mínima: 11,5 graus
Actual: 21,2 graus

Tem feito alguma confusão este acalmia, rajadas máximas diarias de apenas 25/30 km/h, e longas horas do dia com vento nulo a fraco. Felizmente a temperatura vai dar um bom tombo já amanhã.

No dia 10 a ema cabo raso registou uma máxima de 26,9 graus, impressionante!!


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2017 às 11:47)

Boas

mínima de 10,8ºC

Agora céu limpo com vento quase nulo e temperatura de *25,7ºC,* mais um dia a tocar nos 30ºC... medo dos 0mm que vamos ter em 95% do território até Domingo


----------



## MSantos (12 Abr 2017 às 12:31)

Boas!

Por Leiria o Verão antecipado prossegue! Neste momento estamos com temperaturas acima dos 25ºC nas estações da cidade.

A máxima deverá ser na casa dos 30ºC mais uma vez...


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2017 às 12:42)

Já vou com 27,6ºC


----------



## Sanxito (12 Abr 2017 às 13:51)

Boas. 
Por cá a temperatura atingiu os 26.4°c mas começou a entrar ar húmido e já desceu para os actuais 23.3°c com 63%HR. 
Penso que a máxima estará feita por hoje, agora aguardo por segunda feira. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (12 Abr 2017 às 14:56)

Boa tarde, hoje está um dia horrível em termos de calor, fui beber café lá fora e tive de vir para dentro porque nem a brisa chega para refrescar. Isto está bonito está.. ainda o Verão está longe.


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2017 às 16:24)

*31.2ºC*, umas nuvens pequenas a passear hoje:


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2017 às 16:26)

O vento de SW já destronou a máxima de hoje para Lisboa, não deve chegar aos 30°C como previsto.

26°C por enquanto


----------



## Sanxito (12 Abr 2017 às 16:55)

Por cá, e depois de ter descido aos 23°c voltou a subir e está perto da máxima do dia. Neste momento 26.0°c e 47%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Abr 2017 às 18:02)

Boa tarde, a tarde segue quente com 28,1ºC e 29% HR um cenário totalmente diferente do de ontem, em que a temperatura caiu a pique e por esta hora já existia uma diferença de uns 5ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2017 às 20:21)

Máxima rondou os *27/28ºC*

Arrefecimento rápido, noto a formação de nevoeiro no vale do Jamor, mas muito ténue, provavelmente associado ao vento de NW.

Anomalia da máxima nos 11 primeiros dias de Abril (IPMA, Amadora): *+6,5ºC *


----------



## DaniFR (12 Abr 2017 às 21:18)

Mais um dia quente. 

Máxima: *30,1ºC*
Mínima:* 7,3ºC*

Temperatura actual: *16,2ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (13 Abr 2017 às 01:05)

Boa noite. 
A noite segue fresca com 13.9°c e 83%HR, quase ao nível da mínima dos últimos dias. 
Hora de ir dormir. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2017 às 03:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje ao final da tarde.
> Marco geodésico - Cabeço de Manique - cota 197mts (Arredores de Alcabideche)





Neste mesmo dia de "verão", *segunda-feira dia 10*, algumas fotos obtidas na* Praia da Rainha*, perto do pôr-do-sol:

*18:33 SW,* maré em vazante (baixa-mar às 21:40)






*18:42 SSW* Cabo Espichel





*18:54 W*





*19:00 W*





*19:00 S*





*19:00 S*





*19:02 NNW* Oeiras e Palácio da Pena





*19:10 E*





*19:11 E*


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2017 às 03:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Na estrada do Cabo da Roca(estava a cota 245mts, naquele miradouro sobre o vale do rio Touro) a visão era esta, uma especie de ondas no nevoeiro, alguns carros pararam para fotografar, espectacular.



 espectacular!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2017 às 10:26)

Boas,

Ontem a maxima foi de 23,4ºC.
Hoje será bem mais baixa.
Um aparte, instalaram uma davis a caminho do Guincho, aparentemente a estação não tem os dados online, vou-me informar melhor sobre os dados junto a Cascais Ambiente. A estação está a cota 50 mts, vai ter grandes registos de vento, com maior incidência em dias de nortada violenta.
É bom que reforçem bem o mastro ,caso contrário têm um dissabor.



temp image upload


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2017 às 10:36)

Mínima de 14,1ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura de 20,6ºC, mais um dia quente que apesar da pequena descida é quente.


----------



## criz0r (13 Abr 2017 às 11:03)

Bom dia, madrugada já um pouco mais fresca com a mínima a ficar-se pelos 14,4ºC. 
Estou ansioso pela chegada do "mau tempo" .

@jonas_87 nota-se que espiaram o mastro, mas também me parece claramente insuficiente para o grande potencial de Nortada dessa zona. Era muito mal empregue ver essa Davis ir à vida..


----------



## Sanxito (13 Abr 2017 às 11:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Ontem a maxima foi de 23,4ºC.
> Hoje será bem mais baixa.
> ...


Bom dia.
Jonas essa não é a que aparece no wheatherlink como Beachcam Guincho? 

Por cá sigo com 18.9°c depois de mínima de 13.2°c.


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2017 às 11:19)

Sanxito disse:


> Bom dia.
> Jonas essa não é a que aparece no wheatherlink como Beachcam Guincho?
> 
> Por cá sigo com 18.9°c depois de mínima de 13.2°c.
> ...


´
Boas,
Não, esta estação foi instalada ha pouco tempo, ao contrario dessa que está no weatherlink.
Essa do Weatherlink está mal georreferenciada, se repares no mapa diz que está no Monte Estoril, os proprios dados do vento são meio estranhos. Neste momento diz vento nulo, patético, estive lá esta manhã e soprava vento moderado, com algumas rajadas.
A estação do beachcam do Guincho/weatherlink(mal georreferenciada) está mesmo na praia do Guincho, perto do bar do Guincho.
Entretanto já enviei email a saber mais pormenores sobre os dados desta nova estação, vamos ver.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2017 às 11:55)

Hoje o dia acordou com nevoeiro, embora não muito denso, que se dissipou por volta das 10 horas.


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2017 às 12:19)

Os média já me andam a por maluco com a conversa da chuva e do meu tempo... mas dizem não desespere que a partir de Segunda volta o tempo de Verão... estamos mesmo entregues aos bichos, está visto que tempo de verão fora de época é que é normal nestas mentes doentes


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2017 às 12:26)

Bom dia

Hoje céu quase limpo mas com restos de nevoeiro trazidos por vento fraco de oeste.

*Ontem dia 12*, novamente na Praia da Rainha, a brisa marítima foi inicialmente de oeste, fraca. A partir das 17h sensivelmente, intensificou-se e rodou para noroeste, por vezes moderada e trazendo mesmo uma sensação de frio. Simultaneamente era visível através da neblina, mais espessa junto à superfície, o nevoeiro de estratos baixos característico ao largo de Cascais/Sintra e trepando pela encosta norte da Serra mas sem chegar aos cimos mais elevados. Penetrava e vertia ligeiramente para o vale da Mula, sobre o colo dos Capuchos.

Horas em utc (assim como nas imagens de mensagens anteriores).

*17:01 NNW* Serra de Sintra.





*17:23 NNW* Colo dos Capuchos sendo visível o nevoeiro a transbordar das encostas norte.





*18:12 SSW* Cabo Espichel oculto pela neblina espessa e estratos baixos de nevoeiro.





*18:12 NNW* Cruz Alta e Palácio da Pena em fundo, direcção de Oeiras; molhes da Caparica e faina do arrasto das redes.





*18:13 N* Costa da Caparica





*18:13 NNW*  Serra na direcção do Monge, colo dos Capuchos à direita. Por esta hora (cerca das 19h hora civil), uma hora antes do pôr-do-sol, o vento de NW cessou e era observável o nevoeiro a regredir sobre a serra.





*18:13 NW* Serra na direcção da Peninha/Cabo da Roca (Bugio à esquerda). O nevoeiro devia encobrir o Cabo e talvez parte do Guincho.





*18:13 NW *Bugio e forte de S.Julião da Barra à direita.





18:13 NW Cascais





*18:56 W* poente visto da ponte 25 de Abril a chegar a Lisboa


----------



## remember (13 Abr 2017 às 12:44)

Bom dia, muita humidade hoje na atmosfera, sente-se uma aragem marítima.
De manha cheirava a terra molhada
Sigo com 19,6ºC e 70% HR, depois de já ter estado nos 21,2ºC. Mínima de hoje de 13,8ºC


----------



## Sanxito (13 Abr 2017 às 13:23)

Boas. 
Sigo com 20.2°c e 68%HR. A máxima até ao momento é de 21.0°c

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2017 às 13:25)

O vento rodou para SW e com isso mais humidade e temperatura mais baixa, estão agora 19,2ºC a máxima até agora foi 21,1ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Abr 2017 às 14:06)

Máxima já tocou nos* 22,4ºC*, vento essencialmente de WNW, mas com alguns bocados de lestada. 

Isto sim já são temperaturas mais aceitáveis


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2017 às 15:12)

O vento foi embora a temperatura já vai em 23,1ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2017 às 18:45)

Máxima de hoje *24,2ºC*

Agora estão 20,8ºC


----------



## Sanxito (13 Abr 2017 às 19:39)

Boa tarde. 
A máxima ficou pelos 22.7°c pelas 15:32 e agora sigo com 18.2°c e 73%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2017 às 20:46)

Já se notou hoje que o dia de hoje já foi bem mais fresco do que os dias anteriores. 
A noite, segue fresquinha, também influenciada com o vento fraco. 

máxima:25ºC

actual:16.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2017 às 21:25)

Máxima mesmo à maneira, 18,6 graus,desceu 5 graus em relação ao dia de ontem.
T.actual: 14,1 graus
Vento moderado
Capacete na serra


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2017 às 07:19)

Ontem na praia mais ventosa do país - Guincho.



image sharing sitescertificity.com


----------



## jonas (14 Abr 2017 às 08:58)

Bom dia,
Encontrome na Figueira da foz, onde registo ceu pouco nublado e 17 graus.
Nuvens a Este.


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2017 às 10:50)

*18.9ºC
*
a maxima ontem foi 25ºC bem melhor


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2017 às 10:52)

Mínima 13,3ºC

Agora sol com nuvens soltas a enfeitar o céu, vento quase nulo e temperatura de 19,8ºC


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2017 às 16:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem na praia mais ventosa do país - Guincho.



Excelente foto e parece-me que as ondulações visíveis nos estratos que trepam pela vertente Cabo da Roca-Peninha apresentam quase o efeito de Kelvin-Helmholtz.


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2017 às 20:46)

maxima: *23.7ºC*
minima: *9.4ºC*
actual: *17.6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2017 às 09:36)

Aberração á vista...
Isto representaria um record para esta zona..para o mês de Abril.
Surreal...
Abril calor a mil. lol


posted imagecertificity.com


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2017 às 12:12)

Boas

Mínima alta de 14,2ºC

Agora sol e 21,5ºC... era hoje que os média e IPMA falavam em chuva em todo o lado menos Algarve e era uma certeza ahaha so amadores...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2017 às 12:32)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima alta de 14,2ºC
> 
> Agora sol e 21,5ºC... era hoje que os média e IPMA falavam em chuva em todo o lado menos Algarve e era uma certeza ahaha so amadores...



Miguel achas que Terça temos trovoadas?
Os modelos até estão interessantes.


----------



## Sanxito (15 Abr 2017 às 13:18)

Boa tarde. 
Hoje obtive mínima de 13.0°c pelas 7:02, sigo agora com a maxima do dia 22.7°c e 53%HR. 
Ontem os valores oscilaram entre os 22.3°c e os 13.2°c.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2017 às 13:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Miguel achas que Terça temos trovoadas?
> Os modelos até estão interessantes.



 Acho difícil mas o centro e alto Alentejo pode ser que vejam alguma coisa lol


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2017 às 13:42)

Entretanto a temperatura que já esteve nos 24,1ºC baixou e agora está em 20,8ºC  com mais cirrus


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Abr 2017 às 18:32)

Dia de Primaveira, árvores em primeiro plano com flor branca, choupos a explodirem com folhas e muitas árvores já praticamente preenchidas. Pena é a relva já estar a dar um ar de Verão...







Máxima:* 24,6ºC*
Mínima: *14,1ºC
*
Na terça prevêem 32ºC ** e mínima de Verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2017 às 18:47)

Esta tarde já apanhei nortada algo intensa, na estrada do cabo da roca entre Biscaia e Malveira da serra, aquela zona é impressionante. Os moinhos rodavam bem.
Por Alcabideche um bom bocado menos de vento, ainda assim , tem soprado moderado com rajadas.


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2017 às 18:54)

A máxima hoje foi de 24,8ºC 

Agora estão 22,2ºC


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2017 às 19:46)

máxima de *24.7ºC*
minima de *10.8ºC*
actual *19.4ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2017 às 11:55)

Por aqui este domingo de Páscoa, segue já bem quente.
Como tem sido hábito, por volta das 19 horas ou ainda antes, já não é fácil andar na rua, de calções e t-shirt, porque o arrefecimento é rápido quando o sol enfraquece.


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2017 às 12:02)

Mínima 11.0ºC

Agora 21,6ºC vento nulo e sol...


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2017 às 16:29)

*26ºC*

Boa Páscoa a todos


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2017 às 22:02)

Boas,

T,maximas

14-04-2017 *19,6ºC*
15-04-2017 *19,8ºC*
16-04-2017: *22,5ºC
*
Neste momento *14,4ºC*, vento moderado.
Os próximos dias prometem ser mais quentes, felizmente não tão quentes como alguns modelos andavam a prever.
Siga a pasmaceira.


----------



## david 6 (17 Abr 2017 às 00:08)

maxima: *27.7ºC*
minima: *7.6ºC*
actual: *13.1ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (17 Abr 2017 às 00:10)

Boa noite pessoal. 
Os extremos de hoje oscilaram entre os 26.2°c e 11.8°c.
Por agora sigo com 15.3°c e 68%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2017 às 09:06)

A reportar do topo da serra.
Cota 484 mts 
16 graus
Vento nulo

Calor portanto.


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2017 às 10:00)

Mínima de 11,8ºC

Agora céu limpo e 18,5ºC

PS: quando é um Meteorologista do IPMA na tv a dizer *infelizmente* vamos ter alguma instabilidade, está tudo dito... 
 2º PS: Infelizmente digo que vai ser mais uma semana seca para a maioria do Pais.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Abr 2017 às 10:14)

miguel disse:


> Mínima de 11,8ºC
> 
> Agora céu limpo e 18,5ºC
> 
> ...


já nem sei de quem é a culpa se é dos jornalecos ou do IPMA.
Enquanto houver agua na torneira e comida no supermercado ninguém se preocupa, só querem calor e secura.


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2017 às 13:08)

Mias um dia tórrido neste Abril infernal...

Estão agora 27,0ºC com vento nulo e céu limpo


----------



## Sanxito (17 Abr 2017 às 13:27)

Boas. 
Por cá tive uma mínima de 11.7°c pelas 6:30 e agora sigo com 24.4°c e 39%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2017 às 13:34)

*28,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2017 às 17:06)

@Sanxito @criz0r @Joaopaulo
Já me responderam relativamente à estação Davis(instalada perto do Guincho), foram impecáveis na resposta.
A estação ficará com os dados online no final da semana, excelente noticia para quem gosta de acompanhar os dados do vento, ainda para mais nesta zona que carece de alguma cobertura.


----------



## Sanxito (17 Abr 2017 às 17:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> @Sanxito @criz0r @Joaopaulo
> Já me responderam relativamente à estação Davis(instalada perto do Guincho), foram impecáveis na resposta.
> A estação ficará com os dados online no final da semana, excelente noticia para quem gosta de acompanhar os dados do vento, ainda para mais nesta zona que carece de alguma cobertura.


Boa tarde. 
Boa notícia, eheh.. vai ficar online e onde? Wheatherlink ou Wunderground?? 
Por cá igualei a máxima deste mês com 28.7°c, enquanto a humidade nunca tinha descido tanto desde que tenho a estação, desceu aos 13%HR. 
Agora sigo com 27.4°c e 41%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (17 Abr 2017 às 17:53)

boas por aqui o verão continua máxima de 28.6 por agora 23.9 mínima de 11.9 chuva quando é que apareces o Abril precisa de ti


----------



## thunderhunter (17 Abr 2017 às 18:02)

boas sera k o sao pedro me vai dar uma prenda de anos e vai trazer alguma chuva?


----------



## windchill (17 Abr 2017 às 18:48)

Pela margem sul, tempo abafado, sem vento e algumas nuvens com bom aspecto...







Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2017 às 20:31)

Por aqui apesar de ter sido mais um dia bem quente, embora com neveiro ao início da manhã, agora ao final da tarde, já se notou a mudança do tempo.
Vamos ver se sempre chove qualquer coisa, e que bem falta faz, a terra já está bem dura, que até faz pó debaixo da enxada.


----------



## david 6 (17 Abr 2017 às 20:48)

há 10min atrás vi umas virgas


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2017 às 21:46)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *10,4ºC* / *24,3ºC*
Actual:* 19,7ºC
________________________________*



Sanxito disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Boa notícia, eheh.. vai ficar online e onde? Wheatherlink ou Wunderground??
> Por cá igualei a máxima deste mês com 28.7°c, enquanto a humidade nunca tinha descido tanto desde que tenho a estação, desceu aos 13%HR.
> Agora sigo com 27.4°c e 41%HR.
> ...



Disse-me que ia enviar o link onde os dados vao ficar online, não perguntei qual será o site, espero bem que não seja o weatherlink, pois nesse não dá para consultar o histórico e dados mais em detalhe como o wunderground.
Assim que tiver mais novidades publico por cá.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Abr 2017 às 21:55)

Boa noite a todos. O que se vê no radar a entrar entre Lisboa e Leiria é virga não é? Obrigado.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Abr 2017 às 21:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa noite a todos. O que se vê no radar a entrar entre Lisboa e Leiria é virga não é? Obrigado.


sim é, não há registo de precipitação em nenhuma estação, infelizmente para nós.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Abr 2017 às 22:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> sim é, não há registo de precipitação em nenhuma estação, infelizmente para nós.


Muito obrigado. Até tinha bom aspecto...


----------



## Sanxito (17 Abr 2017 às 22:05)

Boa noite.
Sigo com mais 5°c que ontem à mesmo hora. 21.7°c e 58%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2017 às 22:12)

Mesmo que não tenhamos aguaceiros, vamos ver belas torres amanhã, lol enfim é o que temos.
Amanhã preve-se para aqui máxima de 28ºC com nuvens, maravilha...


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Abr 2017 às 22:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Muito obrigado. Até tinha bom aspecto...


Não é impossível chegar alguma precipitação ao solo.


----------



## david 6 (17 Abr 2017 às 23:00)

maxima: *29.9ºC*
minima: *6.8ºC*
actual: *16.5ºC*

amanha de manhã volto para Setúbal


----------



## jorgeanimal (17 Abr 2017 às 23:13)

Aqui na Lourinhã chove muito fraco . Pingos grossos...


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Abr 2017 às 23:24)

Na Amadora chegou facilmente aos *29ºC* com a lestada, mal virou para nortada baixou drasticamente.

Há pouco estava vento praticamente nulo, acho pelas 19h calou-se, e estava-se bem na rua. Ainda estão *21ºC*, a mínima vai ser alta para a altura do ano...

Pela previsão do IPMA, as temperaturas subiram ligeiramente e a onda de calor vai durar 9 dias  Não sei qual é o recorde de anomalia positiva para um mês, mas este Abril quer quebrá-lo com certeza.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Abr 2017 às 23:27)

Boas!
O que posso dizer sobre estas últimas duas semanas? 
Resumindo em algumas palavras: sol, calor, céu limpo, escaldões e noites fresquinhas. 
Hoje o dia já foi mais interessante, com períodos de céu muito nublado a partir da tarde e algum calor. Tempo de trovoada, digamos. 
A noite segue quentinha.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2017 às 23:57)

21,3 graus(!) e vento fraco.
Amanhã de manhã vou ter vento de leste moderado a forte.


----------



## windchill (18 Abr 2017 às 07:29)

Bom dia!!
Bonita manhã!!









Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2017 às 07:39)

O dia amanhece com céu muito nublado. Presença abundante de virga e alguns vestígios de mammatus.

18,1ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2017 às 08:03)

Vista a sul, desde a A8, em Loures.


----------



## windchill (18 Abr 2017 às 08:22)

Ainda pingou....






Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2017 às 08:49)

já estou em Setúbal

pelo caminho apanhei 3x meia duzia de pingos, vi virgas giras e vi mammatus, bom inicio de manhã


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2017 às 08:56)

Boas,

Cá está o vento a soprar bem, vento intenso e morno.
T.actual: *20,7ºC*
A minima foi muito alta, cerca de *17,5ºC*, mais *7ºC* que ontem.
Começou a pingar agora mesmo.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2017 às 09:01)

Chove fraco
*17,1ºC*
Vento forte.

Isto está animado por estas bandas.
Tivesse eu estação ja tinha rajadas de 75 km/h, os modelos falharam um bocado na previsao desta ventania.

EDIT: Contaram-me agora que aqui perto em Alvide, levantou-se uma ventania brutal do nada, mas aparentemente sem estragos.
De facto o vento está com acelerações algo agressivas, talvez seja da propria instabilidade a entrar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2017 às 09:12)

Aumento considerável da velocidade do vento nos últimos instantes. Não chove.


----------



## Zulo (18 Abr 2017 às 09:13)

Neste momento forte vendaval aqui junto ao estádio do Jamor. Engraçado que as arvores abanam tanto que se vê pó a saír das ditas(deve ser o pó acumulado que com este vento se levanta). Tenho coisas a bater na janela,desde folhas,pequenos raminhos,etc...Muito vento mesmo.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2017 às 09:17)

Chove fraco
Vento forte
*15,1ºC*

Já algumas roupas de estendais no chão, fruto da ventania.


----------



## criz0r (18 Abr 2017 às 09:58)

Bom dia, dia de praia ontem de fazer inveja a muitos dias de Verão, temperatura da água q.b, sem presença de Nortada e com bastante calor até por volta das 17h. 
Os pingos que entretanto caíram entre ontem e hoje já cobriram novamente os carros de lama..  parece já ser regra qualquer aguaceiro que caia nestes tempos que correm é tudo lama.
Sigo com estado actual de céu encoberto, a pingar e vento moderado.



jonas_87 disse:


> @Sanxito @criz0r @Joaopaulo
> Já me responderam relativamente à estação Davis(instalada perto do Guincho), foram impecáveis na resposta.
> A estação ficará com os dados online no final da semana, excelente noticia para quem gosta de acompanhar os dados do vento, ainda para mais nesta zona que carece de alguma cobertura.



Muito bom! Mais uma estação para seguir com especial interesse e logo na zona em questão!. Ontem na Fonte da Telha reparei ao longe num anemómetro/catavento por detrás das dunas, não consegui verificar a restante estação porque estava numa propriedade privada mas fiquei bastante curioso. O anemómetro devia estar a aproximadamente 20m de altura senão mais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2017 às 10:07)

Cenário neste momento no quadrante Sul


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2017 às 10:11)

Aqui apenas palha e algum vento, a ver se aparece o sol para aquecer isto e a ver se ao final do dia temos sorte... 

Mínima igual a dias de verão *18,4ºC*

Agora estão 19,7ºC


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2017 às 10:23)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu nublado e escuro em Leiria, veremos no que isto dá... (provavelmente nada!)


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2017 às 10:25)

Zulo disse:


> Neste momento forte vendaval aqui junto ao estádio do Jamor. *Engraçado que as arvores abanam tanto que se vê pó a saír das ditas(deve ser o pó acumulado que com este vento se levanta)*. Tenho coisas a bater na janela,desde folhas,pequenos raminhos,etc...Muito vento mesmo.



É o pólen, tem estado em alta nos últimos dias!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2017 às 10:30)

A estação do wunderground de referência ficou online.
Como é habitual mais nenhuma consegue bater os dados de vento.
Velocidade maxima de vento: 42 km/h
Rajada máxima: 70 km/h

Por cá 2,5 kms a norte  da referida estação os valores são sempre superiores.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2017 às 10:32)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia, dia de praia ontem de fazer inveja a muitos dias de Verão, temperatura da água q.b, sem presença de Nortada e com bastante calor até por volta das 17h.
> Os pingos que entretanto caíram entre ontem e hoje já cobriram novamente os carros de lama..  parece já ser regra qualquer aguaceiro que caia nestes tempos que correm é tudo lama.
> Sigo com estado actual de céu encoberto, a pingar e vento moderado.
> 
> ...


 Essa estação da fonte da telha é da rede Windguru.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2017 às 10:49)

Bom dia!
Lestada bem forte por aqui também. O vento intensificou-se durante a madrugada. Até acordei. 
O céu vai limpando.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Abr 2017 às 10:53)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui já chove fraco e vento nulo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Abr 2017 às 11:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos. Por aqui já chove fraco e vento nulo...


Já chove moderado, correm os beirais o chão está bem molhado. Não esperava tanto...


----------



## dvieira (18 Abr 2017 às 11:25)

Luismeteo3 não considero o vento assim tão nulo pelo contrário. Com alguma chuva que caiu foi puxada a vento bastante forte. Por agora alguma chuva que caiu parou mas continua bastante vento.


----------



## criz0r (18 Abr 2017 às 11:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Essa estação da fonte da telha é da rede Windguru.



Penso ser esta, https://www.windguru.cz/station/464 . Obrigado @jonas_87, fiquei curioso até porque me pareceu ser uma Davis.


----------



## Geopower (18 Abr 2017 às 12:41)

Por Glória  do Ribatejo, nada de chuva. Apenas vento moderado de NW com rajadas. Céu encoberto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Abr 2017 às 12:44)

Por Lisboa estão rajadas fortes de leste, há pouco ia numa rua que tinha uma corrente de ar brutal que até eu tinha dificuldade a andar.

Acho que maxima de hoje flopou, ainda bem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2017 às 12:49)

Por aqui  o dia segue com vento moderado, e apenas caiu uns leves aguaceiros por volta das 11 horas, nas nada de significante.


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2017 às 13:32)

Estão agora 23,3ºC a máxima do IPMA parece bem exagerada 32ºC 

A ver se logo isto anima um pouco mais pelo menos esta previsto um pouco de chuva para o fim do dia, mas não espero nada que é o mais certo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Abr 2017 às 13:55)

dvieira disse:


> Luismeteo3 não considero o vento assim tão nulo pelo contrário. Com alguma chuva que caiu foi puxada a vento bastante forte. Por agora alguma chuva que caiu parou mas continua bastante vento.


Olá! Aqui no meu Vale não há vento... Talvez pela orientação do vale.


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2017 às 14:48)

aqui nas Praias o sol reina, neste momento está sol muito calor, com uma ligeira brisa (é o que safa)

lá para os meus lados de Coruche radar mostra umas virgas (penso eu) para lá, ao menos deve estar encoberto lá


----------



## remember (18 Abr 2017 às 15:05)

Boa tarde,

Mínima alta de 15,9ºC, de momento sigo com 24,3ºC  e 42% de HR.
Tinha lavado o carro à dias, já está cheio de lama fim de tarde de ontem e hoje de manhã a fazer lembrar, aqueles dias de Verão, quando era pequeno e que fazia muito calor e de um momento para o outro temperatura a descer e trovoada e chuva à mistura  
IPMA já alterou máximas de hoje, Lisboa desceu dos 29º C para 27ºC.


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2017 às 15:08)

dvieira disse:


> Luismeteo3 não considero o vento assim tão nulo pelo contrário. Com alguma chuva que caiu foi puxada a vento bastante forte. Por agora alguma chuva que caiu parou mas continua bastante vento.



Um pouco mais a Norte em Leiria não passou de meia-dúzia de pingos... Que serviram para sujar (ainda mais) os carros! 

Agora sempre que chove alguma coisa tem que ser sempre barro?!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2017 às 15:17)

Cenário de Oeste a NNE, há instantes, desde o alto de Montemor.


----------



## criz0r (18 Abr 2017 às 15:51)

Boas, céu negro a NW e são visíveis várias cordas de chuva. É pena que muito provavelmente nem cheguem a tocar a terra.

Veremos o que nos reserva o fim da tarde/Início de noite.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2017 às 16:06)

Boas! 
Chove moderado pelo aeroporto. Pingas bem grossas!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2017 às 16:10)

Norte-Este


----------



## criz0r (18 Abr 2017 às 16:13)

O Sol já brilha por Entrecampos.


----------



## VimDePantufas (18 Abr 2017 às 16:13)

Boa tarde,
Esta um fantástico dia aqui pelo Oeste,, não fosse o vento e seria um dia quase excelente de praia.
A temperatura é de 24.4ºC neste momento.


----------



## DRC (18 Abr 2017 às 16:22)

Boas,
Aguaceiro moderado na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2017 às 16:28)

Depois do aguaceiro:


----------



## Geopower (18 Abr 2017 às 17:12)

E eis que cai um aguaceiro fraco e disperso pela Glória. Vento moderado de leste. Céu muito nublado a norte e sol a sul.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2017 às 17:21)

Na A5, em direcção a Cascais, apanhei este cenário fenomenal. Uma pequena nuvem com virga:




(Compressão chata do imgur... )
Após algumas abertas, eis que o céu volta a fechar. Muitos cumulus a vir de sul.


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2017 às 18:30)

Belas fotos @Tiagolco e @Duarte Sousa! 

Tarde encoberta por nuvens "palha" em Leiria, nada mais a acrescentar!


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2017 às 19:10)

O céu voltou a abrir. Faltou o calor para aumentar a convecção.
Não espero mais chuva hoje.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2017 às 19:24)

Por Montemor durante a tarde ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos de pinga grossa, nada de significativo. O vento ia soprando fraco a moderado, pontualmente acompanhado de rajadas de vento mais consideráveis.



Tiagolco disse:


> O céu voltou a abrir. Faltou o calor para aumentar a convecção.
> Não espero mais chuva hoje.



Eu diria que faltou a humidade.

O calor existia, mas com uma camada de humidade tão baixa, as células cresceram a um nível muito alto, o que impediu o seu _desenvolvimento saudável_. Humidade baixa essa que impedia a precipitação de chegar ao solo, criando tanta virga durante os dias de ontem e de hoje.

Havia calor, havia energia, mas humidade...


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2017 às 19:42)

Porcaria de pais que nada acontece, o mês tudo indica agora que vai mesmo terminar com 0mm o pior Abril que tenho Registo desde 2010.

Máxima muito aquém do previsto de 26,9ºC

Agora céu a limpar da poupa palha do dia e 26,2ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Abr 2017 às 20:31)

Vento de NW de manhã e durante a tarde vento algo forte de NE, a estação do Geofísico tem uma média de *40 km/h* entre as 11h e as 12h  Claro que a temperatura máxima não chegou à prevista, por aqui deve ter chegado aos* 26ºC.*

Pressão nos 1009,9 hPa e céu nublado o dia todo, com formações interessantes agora ao pôr do sol, infelizmente sem tempo para fotos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2017 às 20:36)

A tarde de hoje foi bem abafada, o céu ainda escureceu muito, que até parecia que iria deitar alguma chuva, mas não passou de uma miragem.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2017 às 21:16)

Boas noites

Dados de hoje.
T.Minima: *15,0ºC*
T.Máxima: *26,2ºC *(máxima anual!)
Acumulado:* 0,3 mm *( Epa já não acabo o mês a zeros...)
Velocidade máxima de vento: *42 km/h*
Rajada máxima: *69 km/h
*
T.actual:* 22,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2017 às 21:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vento de NW de manhã e durante a tarde vento algo forte de NE, a estação do Geofísico tem uma média de *40 km/h* entre as 11h e as 12h  .



Excelente valor e de certa forma algo surpreendente, vento,o _calcanhar de aquiles_ do IPMA.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2017 às 22:49)

Boa noite! 
Ainda se vê algumas nuvens com virga. A noite segue bem amena.
Tão perto mas tão longe...


----------



## Candy (18 Abr 2017 às 22:50)

Que raio é aquilo que se está a formar alí a oeste?


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2017 às 22:55)

Candy disse:


> Que raio é aquilo que se está a formar alí a oeste?


Segue para Norte. Se calhar ainda consegues ver uns relâmpagos.


----------



## remember (18 Abr 2017 às 22:57)

Boas, de momento sigo com 22,9ºC, 42% de humidade e 1006 hPa, a pressão desceu bastante, valor máximo do dia de 1014 hPa.
Fotos tiradas hoje ao fim do dia, pena ser com o telemóvel... desculpem a qualidade!
Mínima de 15,9ºC
Máxima de 24,9ºC


----------



## Candy (18 Abr 2017 às 23:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Segue para Norte. Se calhar ainda consegues ver uns relâmpagos.


Pois isso é o que tenho estado a tentar ver de janela  Mas lá está... Espectáculo bom é na Berlenga!!! 
Deixa cá ver se a coisa "alarga" e temos direito a um bocadinho mais junto à costa :P


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2017 às 23:09)

que monstro está agora, infelizmente tudo no mar


----------



## Ricardo Martins (18 Abr 2017 às 23:10)

Boa noite, reporto de Magoito, um belo espetáculo a NO da minha posição... Relâmpagos de 30 em 30 segundos... Trovão nada...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2017 às 23:14)

Algumas coisas de hoje:


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2017 às 23:14)

EDIT: Vejo relâmpagos a Noroeste.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2017 às 23:21)

Já tem eco roxo, fantástico festival de raios para assistir à beira mar nesta bela noite de verão.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (18 Abr 2017 às 23:26)

Pena que por estes lados não vamos ter nada


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2017 às 23:34)

Grande monstro de supercelula


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2017 às 23:35)

Acalmou um bocado, ou então fugiu me do campo de visão.
Belos raios.


----------



## Sanxito (18 Abr 2017 às 23:41)

Boa noite. 
Hoje por cá o vento veio animar o dia, atingiu os 37 Km/h. 
A máxima ficou pelos 25.3°c e a mínima desceu até aos 17.3°c que se torna na mínima mais elevada para o mês de abril desde 2013. 
Por agora sigo com 20.8°c e 64%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Abr 2017 às 00:04)

trovoada na sertã, castelo branco segundo o lightning maps


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2017 às 00:39)

Uma nova fábrica de células: Rio Tejo


----------



## TekClub (19 Abr 2017 às 00:53)

por aqui já da para ver os flahs ao longe...


----------



## Candy (19 Abr 2017 às 00:56)

Pois é amigos, quando aquelas células se começarama formar eu desconfiei que iamos ter festa...
São seguidinhos... roncos fortes, grossos e longos!
COmeçou a chover lovo após se ouvirem os primeiros roncos. Vem com rajadas de ventos, bastante marcadas. 
A temperatura caiu bastante na última meia hora.


----------



## david 6 (19 Abr 2017 às 01:06)

no Ribatejo também tem alguma festa graças ao Rio Tejo na zona de Vila Nova da Barquinha/Constância, logo hoje é que tive de voltar para Setúbal... se lá tivesse na Fajarda provavelmente via relampagos para norte


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2017 às 01:30)

Alta festa na Nazaré :


----------



## rick80 (19 Abr 2017 às 01:35)

Desde pelo menos há 30 minutos que venho a conduzir acompanhado de vários e longos relâmpagos que tornam a noite dia. Parecem vir desde a zona de Peniche e Nazaré penso eu. O vento já se faz sentir mais forte e a temperatura também desceu bem... Se vier para cá até às paredes abanam  

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (19 Abr 2017 às 01:39)

Flashes a sul de Coimbra.


----------



## Candy (19 Abr 2017 às 01:54)

Foto tirada na zona de Caldas da Rainha


----------



## Candy (19 Abr 2017 às 01:55)

Rajadas de vento muito fortes neste momento  
Acalmaram os roncos.


----------



## dahon (19 Abr 2017 às 02:28)

Trovoada em Coimbra.


----------



## Gongas (19 Abr 2017 às 02:34)

Trovoada cada vez mais audível. avistam-se os raios para sul e oeste.


----------



## TekClub (19 Abr 2017 às 02:49)

esta a ficar agreste, já chove bem...


----------



## romeupaz (19 Abr 2017 às 02:51)

Passou mesmo por cima de Leiria... Grandes bujardas... Segue agora para norte
Fotos dentro de momentos...


----------



## Brites (19 Abr 2017 às 03:00)

Pombal está rodeado finalmente! Ahaha


----------



## Gongas (19 Abr 2017 às 03:03)

são uns atrás dos outros... noite brutal aqui por Coimbra.


----------



## romeupaz (19 Abr 2017 às 03:16)

Ora as fotos prometidas


----------



## Brites (19 Abr 2017 às 03:22)

romeupaz disse:


> Ora as fotos prometidas


Muito bom! Lá se vao os meus frames por água abaixo depois disso! 
Parabéns!


----------



## romeupaz (19 Abr 2017 às 04:32)




----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2017 às 07:43)

Bela noite em Leiria.


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Abr 2017 às 08:14)

romeupaz disse:


> Passou mesmo por cima de Leiria... Grandes bujardas... Segue agora para norte
> Fotos dentro de momentos...



É eu sem ver 
Neste momento estou em Ovar.
Troveja forte pr aqui


----------



## Gilmet (19 Abr 2017 às 09:28)

Bom dia,

Parabéns aos contemplados pela trovoada esta madrugada! 

Por aqui apenas "tropicalidade"!  embora a mínima se tenha situado nos *16,8ºC*, a temperatura esteve acima dos 20ºC até aproximadamente à 1h da manhã. Pela hora do café (diga-se 22:30-23:00), a temperatura encontrava-se ainda nos 21ºC. 
A máxima de ontem ficou na casa dos *25ºC*.

De momento sigo com 19,2ºC e vento nulo. O céu apresenta-se limpo, um grande contraste face a ontem à mesma hora!


----------



## MSantos (19 Abr 2017 às 10:09)

romeupaz disse:


> Ora as fotos prometidas



Espectacular!  

A trovoada acordou-me, mas estava com tanto sono que nem me levantei para ir ver.


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2017 às 10:22)

Boas
 Aqui na terra onde nunca nada acontece, nada aconteceu... segue o calor e o pó e a terra abrir gretas da seca.

 Mínima de 15,0ºC

Agora 21,1ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2017 às 10:53)

Fotografia de Miguel Costa, ontem em S. Pedro de Moel.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2017 às 11:01)

Boas,

Temperatura mínima estupidamente alta, 17,8 graus, este mês tem sido cá uma tareia de calor.
21 graus e uma fraca brisa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Abr 2017 às 12:15)

A manhã por aqui segue bem ventosa...


----------



## DaniFR (19 Abr 2017 às 13:15)

Boa tarde 

Não dei conta da trovoada, mas acordei por volta das 4h30 com os som da chuva. Parecia estar a chuver bem, mas os terrenos continuam secas e a terra e só pó. Já os carros ficaram cheios de lama.


----------



## Sanxito (19 Abr 2017 às 13:21)

Boa tarde. 
Bem houve Malta que teve animação com fartura. 
Por cá mais uma mínima alta com 15.9°c. Neste momento sigo com 25.6°c e 45%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Abr 2017 às 13:53)

Boa tarde a todos. Muito vento hoje desde a manhã. A minha mulher disse-me que ouve muita trovoada e alguma chuva esta noite, mas eu não acordei...


----------



## remember (19 Abr 2017 às 14:38)

Boa tarde, mínima mais alta desta Primavera! 
17,2ºC, de momento a máxima já la vai 27,3ºC com 37% HR, tendo chegado aos 27,6ºC à uns minutos atrás!
O dia acordou com céu azul e assim continua...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Abr 2017 às 16:15)

Que estranho, ouvi trovoada duas vezes mesmo agora, mas não vejo nada que justifique...


----------



## Brites (19 Abr 2017 às 16:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que estranho, ouvi trovoada duas vezes mesmo agora, mas não vejo nada que justifique...


Estás em Fátima rapaz! Tudo pode acontecer e com o Papa aí para a semana! Devem andar a treinar alguns milagres


----------



## DaniFR (19 Abr 2017 às 16:24)

*29ºC*

Máxima: *29,2ºC*
Mínima: *13,7ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Abr 2017 às 16:25)

Brites disse:


> Estás em Fátima rapaz! Tudo pode acontecer e com o Papa aí para a semana! Devem andar a treinar alguns milagres


LOL! Bem, a Lúcia dizia que ouvia um trovão antes da Nossa Senhora aparecer... queres ver que vem aí e ninguém me avisou?


----------



## Brites (19 Abr 2017 às 16:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> LOL! Bem, a Lúcia dizia que ouvia um trovão antes da Nossa Senhora aparecer... queres ver que vem aí e ninguém me avisou?


Olha que se ela dizia isso... E para acreditar! Eu custumo dizer a essas pessoas para porém mais tabaco! Já não bate com tanta força


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2017 às 16:31)

Mais umas fotos da tarde de ontem, tiradas do alto de Montemor, aqui perto de Loures


----------



## Brites (19 Abr 2017 às 16:35)

Mas que aqui para Pombal se estão a formar algumas células lá isso estão! Esta da foto não é nada de especial mas avistam se algumas coisas interessantes


----------



## Brites (19 Abr 2017 às 16:39)

Era mais isto que eu falava! Muito calor na rua e a formarem se algumas destas!


----------



## DaniFR (19 Abr 2017 às 17:17)

Por Coimbra, também se vão formando algumas células. Já é visível precipitação no radar a Norte da Figueira da Foz.

A Norte de Coimbra


----------



## DaniFR (19 Abr 2017 às 17:27)

Mais uma célula, que desloca-se de Sul para Norte


----------



## DaniFR (19 Abr 2017 às 17:44)

Boa evolução da célula a Este.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Abr 2017 às 19:00)

Máxima de *24,5ºC*, mínima de *16,7ºC.*

Vento fresco de oeste, principalmente de WNW a refrescar o final do dia.


----------



## meko60 (19 Abr 2017 às 19:18)

Boa tarde.
Bem mais fresco agora para a tarde. Sigo com 19,4ºC e 81% de humidade.


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2017 às 20:22)

Acabado este evento de palha por estas bandas... venha Maio

Máxima de 25,5ºC

Agora estão 19,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2017 às 21:25)

Boas,

Máxima: 22,1graus
Mínima/actual: 17,1 graus

Bastante humidade, alguma névoa na serra.
Tenho feito regularmente subidas a serra de manhã cedo de bike e posso dizer que raramente registo temperaturas inferiores a 16 graus, isto em zonas sombrias entre cota 170 mts e 480 mts. Lestadas tramadas.


----------



## Sanxito (20 Abr 2017 às 01:17)

Boa noite. 
Aqui pela margem sul tudo na mesma. Hoje entrou ar húmido pelo início da tarde, a temperatura desceu um bom bocado. Ainda assim tive máxima de 25.7°c pelas 13:30, o vento atingiu os 29 Km/h. 
Agora sigo com 17.2°c e 90%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Abr 2017 às 09:29)

Bom dia a todos. Vento forte hoje e tempo fechado...


----------



## criz0r (20 Abr 2017 às 10:58)

Bons dias, final de tarde e madrugada algo húmidas aqui pela região o que acabou por equilibrar a temperatura para valores normais desta época.
A manhã segue com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2017 às 11:07)

Lestada moderada
20,1 graus

-----

Tenho falado com uma das pessoas responsáveis pela instalação da estação da duna cresmina. Boas novidades!
Até 2018 serão instaladas 10 estações em diversos pontos do concelho. Pasme se existe uma estação do Ipma instalada no pisão desde finais de 2015, já tenho as coordenadas tenho que lá ir espreitar.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Abr 2017 às 11:40)

Bom dia 

*19,7ºC* e céu encoberto. 

Mínima de *12,2ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2017 às 12:14)

O dia de hoje acordou com vento moderado, e assim continua ainda.


----------



## Sanxito (20 Abr 2017 às 12:37)

Bom dia. 
Mais um dia a aquecer a bom ritmo com os actuais 23.7°c e 47%HR, após uma mínima elevada de 15.4°c pelas 7:34

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2017 às 13:07)

Mias um dia sem historia neste Abril até agora histórico pelos piores motivos...

Mínima de 15,3ºC

Agora estão 23,3ºC e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2017 às 17:53)

Nuvens altas e alguns estratocumulus com tendência a mostrar convecção. Estava assim o céu para Leste, na Póvoa.







[/IMG]


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Abr 2017 às 20:51)

A minha casa acumulou tanto calor ao ponto de eu nem conseguir dormir de noite 

25°C dentro de casa

Hoje a máxima deve ter chegado aos *28°C*.

A explosão de folhas já acalma para uma paisagem mais de Verão, a manuntenção da relva este ano começa cedo.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Abr 2017 às 21:52)

Boa noite

Ainda com *20,4ºC*, ar abafado e vento fraco a moderado.

Máxima de* 25,7ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (20 Abr 2017 às 23:58)

A temperatura mantém-se acima dos 20ºC. Estou a ver que vou ter uma noite tropical em Abril.


----------



## Sanxito (21 Abr 2017 às 00:00)

Boa noite. 
Hoje a máxima subiu até aos 27.8°c, agora sigo com 17.4°c e 75%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2017 às 13:14)

Boas

Mínima de 13,6ºC

Agora céu com nuvens altas e sol, o vento sopra moderado a rajada máxima vai nos 37km/h, temperatura agora nos 21,6ºC


----------



## Sanxito (21 Abr 2017 às 13:37)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá a mínima desceu aos 14.4°c pelas 7:25 e agora segue com a máxima até ao momento de 23.1°c e 41%HR. 
O vento já atingiu os 31 Km/h. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (21 Abr 2017 às 14:30)

Boa tarde, hoje de manhã já senti um fresco que não sentia há mais de 1 mês, até com o casaco tive frio.
A tarde segue com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco por vezes moderado. 20,3ºC na estação mais próxima, grande diferença em relação ao início da semana.


----------



## criz0r (21 Abr 2017 às 19:24)

Cúmulos congestus e alguns Cirrucumulos em aproximação a SE. Amanhã, se chover alguma coisa será once again sob a forma de lama. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2017 às 19:52)

Poente agora mesmo, no eixo norte-Sul


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2017 às 21:58)

Esta manhã aqui nos arredores de casa.

Pisão de Cima



upload an imagecertificity.com



image hosting site no sign upcertificity.com


Alcabideche



image hosting 10mb limitcertificity.com

Penhas dos Marmeleiros.
O vento soprava bem, ainda deu para registar vento a 35/40 km/h e rajadas a 60 km/h.
Aqui quem manda é o vento, em dias de nortada violenta é brutal, do outro lado do vale é alto do Cabreiro,ainda mais agressivo.




upload images


----------



## Geopower (22 Abr 2017 às 17:29)

a reportar da margem sul - Aroeira. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco de SE. 20,4ºC.


----------



## david 6 (22 Abr 2017 às 23:01)

pela Fajarda 

minima: *11.2ºC*
maxima: *25.4ºC*
actual: *17.7ºC*


----------



## criz0r (23 Abr 2017 às 02:31)

Boa madrugada, o dia de ontem Sábado foi um daqueles dias em que só apetece estar em casa a ver um filme. Não fosse o vento moderado a salvar a situação e tinha estado um dia muito abafado. De realçar também, a poeira em suspensão que se fez notar e bem.

A noite está tranquila com céu muito nublado, vento a soprar fraco e uns agradáveis 18,3ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Abr 2017 às 11:05)

O dia de hoje acordou nublado, mas por volta das 10:30, o sol "acordou".


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2017 às 13:19)

*26ºC...*


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2017 às 18:32)

máxima: *28.5ºC*
minima: *10.7ºC*
actual: *25.4ºC* e umas nuvens, as nuvens estão desde aqui para o interior, para oeste não há nenhuma


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Abr 2017 às 19:26)

Boas,  eu sou novo deste fórum , hoje foi um dia algo quente continuamos com este tempo algo quente e nada de chuva .


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Abr 2017 às 20:35)

Boas!
Ontem, foi dia de caminhada. Começámos e acabámos o percurso na Lagoa Azul, na serra de Sintra. Caminhámos por muitos trilhos BTT, passando pela Torre de Vigia da Pedra Amarela (que dizem ser o melhor miradouro da serra )  e já no final pela barragem do rio da Mula. No total fizemos 17,3 km. Deu para cansar bastante, devido aos grandes desnivelamentos.
Algumas fotos:












Pretendo voltar à torre de vigia para explorar aquela zona com mais calma.
-------
Hoje, o dia foi mais fresquinho. Cheguei a ver alguns cumulus perdidos que rapidamente se desvaneceram.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Abr 2017 às 09:54)

Bom dia. 
Nos últimos dois dias os extremos foram os seguintes. 
13.1°c / 24.6°c dia 22.
16.0°c / 24.7°c dia 23.

Hoje tive uma mínima de 13.3°c e agora sigo com 17.0°c e 83%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (24 Abr 2017 às 09:58)

Bom dia, iniciamos mais uma semana com céu algo empoeirado e vento fraco, ontem ao início da madrugada ainda surgiram algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical e cheguei a acreditar, mas pelos vistos foi só para ameaçar.
Actuais 17,3ºC na estação mais próxima.(Técnico)


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Abr 2017 às 10:13)

Boas, Hoje mais um dia sem história ... nada de chuva abril águas a 0 no seu melhor .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Abr 2017 às 14:13)

Céu interessante a Norte. Fotografia tirada desde o Campo Grande.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Abr 2017 às 14:19)

A norte de mim tenho um céu algo interessante mas como sempre não vai dar em nada , estamos sempre com esta sina a chuva não quer nada connosco nunca vi um abril tão seco e tão quente como este .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Abr 2017 às 14:20)

Já tenho saudades daquelas trovoadas fortes.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Abr 2017 às 14:21)

Belos cumulus a norte. Infelizmente dissipam-se rapidamente.
O dia segue agradável. Anda-se bem de t-shirt e calções.


----------



## meko60 (24 Abr 2017 às 14:24)

Boa tarde!
Da minha janela e na direcção de SE avista-se este aglomerado. Será que vai dar em algo interessante?


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Abr 2017 às 14:28)

Pode ser que deia em algo interessante mas nem nos vai afetar portanto não será nada.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Abr 2017 às 14:30)

meko60 disse:


> Será que vai dar em algo interessante?


Dificilmente. No interior é que as condições são mais favoráveis.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Abr 2017 às 14:32)

Concordo contigo Tiagolco aqui no litoral nunca dá em nada é só no interior fica tudo para o interior e aqui nada , aposto que chegamos no final de abril com menos de 50 mm.


----------



## criz0r (24 Abr 2017 às 14:59)

Boas, nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical em dois quadrantes distintos de Sudeste e Oeste. É notório, o rápido desenvolvimento destas nuvens desde as 12h no entanto não antevejo nada de relevante.

Sigo com tempo muito abafado e vento nulo.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Abr 2017 às 15:01)

Temos de esperar agora por maio porque este mês de abril já ta acabado , vamos ver se maio vai ser melhor espero bem que sim .


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2017 às 15:11)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Concordo contigo Tiagolco aqui no litoral nunca dá em nada é só no interior fica tudo para o interior e aqui nada , aposto que chegamos no final de abril com menos de 50 mm.



 Menos de 50mm? So não acaba com 0mm porque tudo indica que vai chover alguma coisa dia 28 e dia 30, mas nem deve dar mais que meia dúzia de mm's


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Abr 2017 às 15:16)

Sim Miguel este mês já ta acabado , espero é que o mês de maio nos salve que venha umas trovoadas e chuva para animar a malta só que isto não está fácil mas eu tenho um feeling que o mês de maio será melhor .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Abr 2017 às 17:05)

Bem agora a temperatura tem tendência para descer nos próximos dias ainda bem .


----------



## criz0r (24 Abr 2017 às 17:17)

As "torres" que chegaram a ter uma altura considerável, esfumaram-se em menos de 2h.
Entretanto, a tarde segue com céu completamente empoeirado no horizonte e vento que permanece nulo.


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2017 às 18:01)

aqui na Fajarda o meu sol hoje tem sido assim


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2017 às 18:02)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Sim Miguel este mês já ta acabado , espero é que o mês de maio nos salve que venha umas trovoadas e chuva para animar a malta só que isto não está fácil mas eu tenho um feeling que o mês de maio será melhor .



acho que pior é dificil  se for pior estamos bem tramados, espero que os deus te deem ouvidos


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Abr 2017 às 19:00)

Hoje foi um dia quente maxima de 25 graus , amanhã já vai descer finalmente e a chuva regressa sexta e quem sabe umas trovoaditas .


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Abr 2017 às 19:17)

De manhã bem fresco por aqui, algum nevoeiro no vale do Jamor. 

Máxima: *24,3ºC*
Mínima: *14,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2017 às 20:58)

Boas,

Sigo com 14,9ºC e nortada moderada a forte.
Por volta das 20h nas traseiras aqui na rua.
Capacete na serra.



image upload with previewcertificity.com

O fenómeno da aceleração de vento na serra da vertente sul é incrivel, andei por lá e não é que fazia mais vento à cota 240 mts na Pedra da Eira, do que no Cabeço do Vento (cota 360) e Peninha (cota 487mts). Registei na Pedra da Eira vento a 50 km/h, e grandes periodos constante sempre a 40/45 km/h e o winchill por lá era de 7,5ºC(!) Muito vento na Malveira da Serra e Almoinhas Velhas, aquelas terras passam mal. Gosto de fazer estes registos e para alem do mais desmistificar que o vento extremo é somente na Peninha.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Abr 2017 às 22:17)

Vamos ver se lá para o fim da semana temos surpresas .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Abr 2017 às 01:13)

Noite passada nos lados da linha da Sintra, dei um pulo até à Lagoa Azul, onde o vento era bastante intenso. Esqueci-me de verificar a temperatura.

Neste momento, já em Loures, noite calmíssima e 15,3ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Abr 2017 às 02:18)

Só reparei hoje que já consigo ver o pôr do sol na janela virada a norte, foto tirada à pressa com o telemóvel:







Vamos a ver se a humidade nas paredes acalma um bocado


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2017 às 09:55)

Boas,

15,9ºC e vento moderado com rajadas.
Ontem à noite o vento aumentou bem a intensidade.
Não tenho dados, mas tendo em conta o dobrar da arvore das traseiras do prédio, claramente rajadas de 60/70 km/h.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 10:09)

Boas, hoje a manhã segue fresca ,ontem à noite o vento teve forte acho que as rajadas foram aos 60/70 km/h , vamos esperar pela chuva do fim de semana.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Abr 2017 às 13:29)

O dia de hoje acordou parcialmente nublado e fresco e assim permanece ainda.


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2017 às 16:05)

penso que os dados do dia de hoje estão feitos:

máxima: *22.1ºC*
minima: *10.7ºC*
actual: *20.8ºC* muitas nuvens e algum vento, bem bom 

daqui a pouco volto para Setúbal


----------



## Sanxito (25 Abr 2017 às 17:10)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá e após máxima de 21.9°c sigo com algum vento de Norte, 19.3°c e 61%HR. A mínima desceu aos 13.4°c.


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 17:19)

Maxima de 22 graus , neste momento temos nuvens e algum vento , entretanto o gfs cortou tudo de precipitação aqui para o litoral .


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2017 às 19:08)

Dia fresco qb, e ainda bem.
Registei uma máxima de *18,3ºC*, amanhã promete ser mais baixa.
O vento esteve sempre presente, soprando moderado com rajadas.


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2017 às 19:42)

Máxima de 22,3ºC

Agora estão 17,9ºC


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 20:16)

Máxima de 22 0C

Agora estão 17,1 0C


----------



## Sanxito (25 Abr 2017 às 23:20)

Boa noite.
Sigo com 14.9°c e 83%HR. 
Estou pouco habituado a temperaturas destas por esta hora.. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (26 Abr 2017 às 10:55)

Bom dia. 
Hoje a mínima ficou pelos 12.7°c pelas 3:15, depois não mais desceu. Sigo agora com 17.2°c e 66%HR. 


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (26 Abr 2017 às 11:02)

Bom dia, esta noite foi a mais fria desde Março visto que as mínimas nos últimos tempos têm oscilado entre os 15ºC e os 18ºC.

Por agora, sigo com céu muito nublado e 16,5ºC na estação mais próxima.


----------



## MSantos (26 Abr 2017 às 11:36)

Bom dia!

Manhã ensolarada mas não muito quente em Leiria, por agora temperaturas na casa dos 17/18ºC nas estações da zona.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Abr 2017 às 17:56)

Duas fotografias da lezíria de Loures, junto ao Infantado, esta tarde.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (26 Abr 2017 às 18:20)

Hoje já foi um dia fresco com máxima de 20oC finalmente um dia fresco depois de tantos dias com calor agora estou com 17oC tem estado um vento fresco hoje este vento fresquinho e do melhor .


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2017 às 19:22)

aqui por Setúbal, dia com muitas nuvens mas neste momento o céu vai ficando mesmo completamente encoberto


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Abr 2017 às 20:26)

Hoje foi um dia bem fresco, praticamente não se viu o sol, e agora ao final do dia, já não se podia estar na rua sem um bom casaco, devido ao arrefecimento acentuado.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2017 às 22:10)

Boas ,
Bela máxima por cá: 16,2ºC
Novamente dia com vento moderado e rajadas, o padrão ventoso da zona está acompor-se aos poucos, fruto de já estarmos practicamente em Maio.

Hoje de manhã já deu para pedalar com algum frio na serra, embora só nos topos.
No  Monge(cota 491mts) às 9:30 estavam *11,0ºC *e vento moderado a forte.
Caíram pingos pequenos.
Os trilhos fazem parecer que estou no verão, chego a casa sempre com bike carregada de pó...
mais que ausência de precipitação, o vento de leste  e temperaturas estupidamente elevadas fizeram mossa. A rede hidrográfica está raquitica.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Abr 2017 às 22:12)

Finalmente um dia mais típico de Abril, máxima nos *19ºC*, desde o dia 1 de Abril que não baixava dos 20ºC  Sejamos sinceros, este mês é o desastre total.


----------



## Sanxito (27 Abr 2017 às 00:11)

Boa noite. 
Hoje foi o primeiro dia deste mês com máxima abaixo dos 20°c, absurdo no mínimo.
Ficou pelos 19.8°c.
Agora sigo com 13.3°c e 65%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (27 Abr 2017 às 10:47)

Bons dias, hoje sim já sinto o Abril a sério! Foi preciso esperar até ao dia 27 para o tempo ficar mais fresco.

Adivinham-se, portanto alguns dias de instabilidade generalizada, parece que a moda de chover num dos meses mais secos do ano (Maio) quer pegar.

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, a soprar por vezes moderado e a causar algum desconforto térmico.


----------



## Sanxito (27 Abr 2017 às 11:01)

Bom dia.
Sigo com 14.9°c e 55%HR após mínima de 11.6°c pelas 8:00.
O vento atingiu os 27 Km/h gera algum desconforto. 


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (27 Abr 2017 às 17:53)

Maxima fresca de hoje cerca de 19oC amanhã deve regressar a chuva por estas bandas já não era sem tempo .


----------



## remember (27 Abr 2017 às 18:29)

Boas, tenho andado meio desaparecido, agora nesta altura é que me constipei, passei este tempo todo sem uma constipação 
Dia esquisito o de hoje, máxima do dia atingida à pouco com 21,3ºC, agora sigo com 21,2ºC, aqui ao lado continua calor!
Mínima de 10,7ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Abr 2017 às 20:06)

Boas

Mínima de 9,3ºC
Máxima de 22,1ºC

Rajada máxima de 26km/h

Não espero chuva hoje e amanhã talvez alguns pingos a tarde, mas sem garantia nenhuma..depois mais uns pingos Domingo e ta feito o Abril aguas de 0...


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Abr 2017 às 21:44)

Boas!
Mais um dia seco, mas muito mais fresco. Já tive que vestir as calças e o casaco mais quentinho. 
Este é o mês mais seco desde que comecei a fazer os meus registos e desde que me inscrevi no fórum (há quase 2 anos). 
A estação que sigo anda a alucinar bem:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Abr 2017 às 22:42)

Boas,

Mínima: 10,6 graus
Máxima:  18,0 graus

Final de tarde com vento moderado e rajadas, o habitual.

T.actual: 14,2 graus.

Agora é que tenho noção da magnitude potentes inversões/geadas de janeiro no vale do pisão,em 10 nespereias não se vê uma única nêspera. Aquelas 2 mínimas consecutivas na ordem dos -5 graus queimaram as ditas cujas.


----------



## remember (27 Abr 2017 às 23:57)

De momento sigo com 16,9ºC e 39% de HR


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Abr 2017 às 08:55)

Vento intenso de leste.


----------



## remember (28 Abr 2017 às 09:21)

Bom dia, sigo com 15,6ºC e 33% de HR. Nunca me tinha acontecido uma noite tão pouco húmida, com valores de HR a variar entre os 32% e 39% de HR, a temperatura essa variou entre os 13,3ºC de mínima e os 16,8ºC de máxima.
A chuva essa continua de "fugida"...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Abr 2017 às 09:34)

Bom dia a todos. Mas que grande ventania! Ninguém pára  na rua... A chuva não vem e agora este vento...


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Abr 2017 às 09:51)

remember disse:


> Bom dia, sigo com 15,6ºC e 33% de HR. Nunca me tinha acontecido uma noite tão pouco húmida, com valores de HR a variar entre os 32% e 39% de HR, a temperatura essa variou entre os 13,3ºC de mínima e os 16,8ºC de máxima.
> A chuva essa continua de "fugida"...



De facto a noite foi seca, esteve relacionado com o vento de leste.
É bom para gretar os solos. Lol


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Abr 2017 às 10:37)

Que bela ventania a de hoje, estão 16°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Abr 2017 às 10:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vento intenso de leste.



Estou num ponto muito ventoso aqui junto a casa. Já fiz uma medicao de velocidade vento a 44,8 km/h com o anemometro lá Crosse. Brutal lestada, pois estou apenas a cota 105 mts. As rajadas devem estar na ordem dos 70 km/h 75 km/h


----------



## miguel (28 Abr 2017 às 11:10)

Boas

Mínima 10,4ºC

Está vento aqui mas nada do que se tem falado por aqui, ainda nem passou os 32km/h, esta terra nem chuva nem ventos fortes só sol e calor...  a ver se domingo consigo ter 1mm para nao acabar o mês a 0mm mas com o modelo a retirar tudo a ultima da hora já acredito em 0mm

Estão 18,6ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Abr 2017 às 12:10)

Boas
Bela lestada hoje de manhã.
O dia segue bastante agradável, com céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.
Que mês...


----------



## AMFC (28 Abr 2017 às 12:36)

Chuva para hoje ?


----------



## Microburst (28 Abr 2017 às 14:04)

Finalmente o IPMA dissipou há pouco a miragem de alguma chuva para Lisboa e Setúbal para hoje. 

_Batem leve, levemente, como quem chama por mim. Será chuva, será gente? Chuva não é certamente, e o vento de leste é que sopra assim. _


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Abr 2017 às 17:17)

Alguma nebulosidade, máxima chegou aos *23ºC.
*
Levei com tanto pó e pólen nos olhos que acho que devia ter ido para a rua com óculos de proteção **

Pôr do sol de ontem, fotos tiradas um pouco a correr:


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Abr 2017 às 18:00)

Isto só não vou chegar a 0mm neste mês porque vou ter chuva domingo no último dia ou secalhar nem vou ter chuva já nem digo nada hoje foi um dia fresco era melhor se fosse com chuva mas como isto não dá em nada o abril foi um desastre total .


----------



## windchill (28 Abr 2017 às 18:15)

O dia de hoje, para já está a ser um fiasco total....
Pelo menos ontem ao fim do dia ainda tive direito a um belo panorama de fim de tarde!
Deixo aqui alguns registos desse fim de tarde simpático...


----------



## miguel (28 Abr 2017 às 19:16)

Máxima de 22,4ºC

Agora 19,8ºC sem sinais de chuva tal como já se esperava pelos vistos menos o ipma


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Abr 2017 às 19:58)

Boas,

Registos da lestada intensa de hoje perto de casa.
Miradouro Penhas dos Marmeleiros, Murches- cota 103 mts.
Uma Davis ficava aqui tão bem...
Rugosidade zero, mais o potencial da zona, só podia dar bons registos.
As rajadas tocaram na boa os 70 km/h / 75 km/h.
A estação de referencia que sigo registou rajada maxima de 50 km/h, estes 3,5/ kms de distancia mais a norte do concelho, são outro campeonato.

@miguel até partilhava vento mas não dá.  


Velocidade máxima de vento foi então aos 44,8 km/h, pena não ter dados precisos da rajada.



image uploadcertificity.com

Perspectiva do local.



free image hostingcertificity.com



imagescertificity.com



how to screenshot on windowscertificity.com

Perspectiva do fundo de vale, o miradouro fica então no topo daquela crista calcaria.



20mb image hostingcertificity.com


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Abr 2017 às 20:02)

Por aqui também nem uma gota de chuva até agora, estava á espera que chovesse alguma coisa para não regar a horta e o jardim, e parece que amanhã vou ter de regar tudo.
Vou também mais um dia ameno.


----------



## Microburst (28 Abr 2017 às 20:42)

Comunicado do IPMA chegado agora mesmo sobre o porquê da falha nas previsões para hoje nas regiões do Centro e Sul.



> Informação especial
> 
> _*Comunicado válido entre* _*2017-04-28 19:16:00* e *2017-05-02 23:59:00*
> 
> ...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (28 Abr 2017 às 22:35)

Microburst disse:


> Comunicado do IPMA chegado agora mesmo sobre o porquê da falha nas previsões para hoje nas regiões do Centro e Sul.




Lá se foi a chuva....


----------



## david 6 (29 Abr 2017 às 01:21)

na Fajarda está a querer borrifar neste momento , o chão não molha mas sente se bem na pele


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Abr 2017 às 13:20)

Hoje parece me que está mais calor que ontem amanhã vem a chuva embora seja pouca temos até agora 19oC.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Abr 2017 às 14:38)

Quartas feira vamos aos 30 graus este abril quase que não baixamos dos 20 graus .


----------



## david 6 (29 Abr 2017 às 17:48)

maxima: *21.3ºC*
minima: *9.4ºC*
actual: *19.3ºC* e algum vento


----------



## david 6 (29 Abr 2017 às 20:18)

no pôr do sol de hoje já se vê a primeira camada de nuvens ao fundo relacionada com a frente de amanhã, já não via isto há muito tempo! sigo com *15ºC





*


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2017 às 20:29)

david 6 disse:


> no pôr do sol de hoje já se vê a primeira camada de nuvens ao fundo relacionada com a frente de amanhã, já não via isto há muito tempo! sigo com *15ºC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessante ver essa perspectiva do interior.
Por cá o céu está cinzento, venham lá os mm para assentar o pó. lol
______________

T.actual: 14,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Abr 2017 às 08:18)

Boas,

Vento forte de sul, faço ideia junto à linha de costa.
14,5ºC
0,3 mm
Chuva fraca

Serra embrulhada pelo nevoeiro, o normal com o tempo de sul.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (30 Abr 2017 às 08:46)

Boas , vento forte de sul não esperava tanta chuva está a cair muita .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (30 Abr 2017 às 08:47)

Que dilúvio oh meu Deus que chuvada com vento forte de sul .


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Abr 2017 às 08:54)

Bom dia!
Vai chovendo entre fraco e moderado.
O acumulado segue nos *2,6 mm*.


----------



## DaniFR (30 Abr 2017 às 09:44)

Por aqui a choveu bem durante a madrugada, 9,6mm acumulados, que vêm salvar um mês que quase terminava a zeros.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Abr 2017 às 10:33)

Bom dia. 
Por cá tudo dentro daquilo que esperava, 1.2 mm acumulados. 
Registei mínima de 13.7°c e sigo agora com 16.5°c e 85%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Abr 2017 às 10:52)

Por aqui tem chovido moderado durante a manhã, durante a madrugada não posso ter certezas mas pelas imagens de radar deve ter chovido com alguma intensidade que saudades que eu tinha da chuvinha.

Pena amanhã voltar a secura.


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2017 às 10:54)

Boas

Mínima de 13,8ºC

Choveu mas nem vi chover porcaria da chuva ate escolhe mas horas para cair das raras vezes que o faz, bem acumulou *1,6mm* deu para não terminar Abril a 0mm, mas ter o que tive ou 0 vai dar ao mesmo!  

Agora já está sol e tempo a aquecer, estão 16,8ºC, a ver se agora não chove uns pingos só daqui a 1 mês , pelo menos o modelo não indica isso.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (30 Abr 2017 às 11:11)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima de 13,8ºC
> 
> ...



Anima-te rapaz a chuva vai voltar na próxima semana  vais ver que vais ter um maio bom com umas boas chuvas neste momento sigo com com quase 17 graus .


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Abr 2017 às 12:24)

*1,5 mm.*
Mais um dia ventoso qb.
Rajada máxima: *61 km/h.*


----------



## david 6 (30 Abr 2017 às 12:46)

acumulado de *3.5mm*, ali Coruche muito parecido com 3.2mm, agora já sol algumas nuvens e vento de novo e 17.6ºC e 70% humidade, mas com uma diferença, com cheiro a terra molhada , desgraça de mês senão fosse o ultimo dia do mês! ia ficar a 0


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Abr 2017 às 13:18)

Por aqui o dia acordou com aguaceiros fracos, por volta das 7 horas, e já ás 11:30 também voltou a cair uns pingos, já deu para matar as saudades do cheiro a terra molhada, foi pena não continuar.
Agora o vento moderado vai marcando presença.


----------



## david 6 (30 Abr 2017 às 13:55)

vai caindo uns pingos aqui neste momento com vento, a máxima ia nos 18.3ºC vai em descida, 17.0ºC


----------



## david 6 (30 Abr 2017 às 14:05)

o aspecto do céu


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Abr 2017 às 15:44)

Acumulado de *3,7 mm*, infelizmente termina praticamente a zeros.

Mínima: *13,3ºC*
Máxima: *18,9ºC
*
Céu limpo agora.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (30 Abr 2017 às 16:00)

Ao menos não terminamos a zeros este mês mas foi muito mau este mês próximo mês vai ser melhor .


----------



## Sanxito (1 Mai 2017 às 00:25)

Boa noite pessoal. 
Por cá a mínima do dia ainda foi registada um pouco antes da meia noite com 13.0°c. 
A precipitação ficou pelos fantásticos 1.2 mm.
Agora sigo com 12.9°c e 70%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (1 Mai 2017 às 02:15)

noite fresca, sigo com *6.4ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (1 Mai 2017 às 09:39)

Bom dia.
1 mês depois voltou a arrefecer por aqui, mínima de 8.4°c pelas 7:00. 
Sigo agora com 13.3°c e 72%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------

